# Community By The Fire thread, Come be with friend and be warm,



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 9, 2012)

Like it says pilgrems just like company here as many do. Just a thread startin ifin I may to let folk step into fire from forest line and be comfortable with all who set here. Flame be mine but all yual welcome to set regular cause I aint met folk here I didnt like. 

Come set fireside and speak yur mind, love the company.

Oh by the way just open door here hopin to have folk set while just to say goodnight LOL 

Hey ifin I aint fireside feel free to share my fireside. I consider it our fireside any to ways. Respect and love to all that share in this here my forum.

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 9, 2012)

I like talkin food huntin ah yual get it friend cave thread

BWD


----------



## getnasty (May 9, 2012)

I'm bringing the beans. Better keep my stump away from the fire. >:}


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 9, 2012)

getnasty said:
			
		

> I'm bringing the beans. Better keep my stump away from the fire. >:}


 
LOL gnasty my pilgrem friend thanks for settin firside and be the first to the door! Thanks for the hounor frien much abliged!

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 9, 2012)

Just hopin to give warmth by fire were all are welcome to jusy chaw the fat and talk random keepin to rules mind yu so we dont to be gettin trouble from the landlord. 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 9, 2012)

getnasty said:
			
		

> I'm bringing the beans. Better keep my stump away from the fire. >:}


 

Mmmmm I loves to fart!!!

Thankin Ya!!!

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 9, 2012)

getnasty said:
			
		

> I'm bringing the beans. Better keep my stump away from the fire. >:}


 
Got the roids? sorry pilgrem!

BWD


----------



## Amateur Grower (May 9, 2012)

Mind if I pull up a stump? I've got a little "city-fied" shine and some decent smoke. I'll share....

AG


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 9, 2012)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> Mind if I pull up a stump? I've got a little "city-fied" shine and some decent smoke. I'll share....
> 
> AG


 

Yual respected much in my knowledge and have great fireside **** chat pilgrem stump be yurs and welcome to it! Yual like fishin? Just caome and talk free folk just dont break there rules while my rules fireside be bit more understandin lets not piss the landlords off. LOL Loves yaul Mr Hick! He be more then welcome too!!! Did I be mentionin Im stoned more right now then the bottom my canue be !

LOL



BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 9, 2012)

Umm ya that up top holly freak Im out tonight!!!! Love to all pilgrems night nigh................................................................


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 9, 2012)

I got homebrewed ale and elk steak.  Somebody got the potatoes?


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 9, 2012)

:48: I got a ice cold mason jar breathing fire I'll pass around.


----------



## Moo (May 10, 2012)

Well I was just passing through -- nice to see you folks.  I see the forum is still looking good.

If this were a fire I would bring my guiitar and we could pass it around.

And we could try these special quids . . . . . . :hubba:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 10, 2012)

Yual have humar and good spirits like the ideas of settin fireside with good company good refreshment and good pipe. Glad yual can come fireside in mind and feel free to just be yu enjoy warmth in company and conversation but hey just because im tryin to cast a vision or instil a peaceful state of mind here no body better roll out a course of cum by ya!!! I aint that type a fireside pilgrem LOL.

Glad yual stoppin by much abliged.

BWD


----------



## Menimeth (May 10, 2012)

Yep, I'm with you on that one BWD, It reminds me of when I was a girl scout( because my three sisters were girl scouts, and my mom was the scout leader, and I was too unpredictable to be left at home, never knew what would happen next with me was what my pa said) anyway, I will bring the stuffed peppers and Texas selsa but be warned, you will not need a fire after the peppers and selsa.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 10, 2012)

Menimeth said:
			
		

> Yep, I'm with you on that one BWD, It reminds me of when I was a girl scout( because my three sisters were girl scouts, and my mom was the scout leader, and I was too unpredictable to be left at home, never knew what would happen next with me was what my pa said) anyway, I will bring the stuffed peppers and Texas selsa but be warned, you will not need a fire after the peppers and selsa.


 
Be soundin to like I might be needin somethin to cool the old sphinkter then i reckon LOL Been there done that regular like. Love hot foods time an again.

BWD


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 10, 2012)

Hey BackWoods :ciao: Mind if I pull up my 'Roid-proof All-Weather Beanbag chair? Brought some :ccc:  and some spodie (Everclear mixed w/ various fruit juices and fruit), now where are the  hot dog buns ??? lol...

Hey BackWoodsDrifter, you do any flyfishing? We got some steelhead, bluegill, and salmon fishin down here. My dad's the big flyfishin nut, I just accompany him  I love to get some quiet time...

Oh yeah, brought my shootin' irons in case anyone wants to blow some **** up...lol...

eace:,

7ge


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 10, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Hey BackWoods :ciao: Mind if I pull up my 'Roid-proof All-Weather Beanbag chair? Brought some :ccc: and some spodie (Everclear mixed w/ various fruit juices and fruit), now where are the hot dog buns ??? lol...
> 
> Hey BackWoodsDrifter, you do any flyfishing? We got some steelhead, bluegill, and salmon fishin down here. My dad's the big flyfishin nut, I just accompany him  I love to get some quiet time...
> 
> ...


 

Yual bring the beanbag chair fur sure friend just be sugestin not to close to the fire though cause those damn poppin hot coals be launchin out the fire like a crusty stuck snot force shot out the nostril with bunch of lung presure ifin yual gets me meanin. as for the fly fishin well does lots of fishin and must admit tried it once ur twice in my time but always seem to hook trees and ground and other pilgrems hind me rather then hookin fish front me so i stuck to what Im good at castin trollin and occasional ifin i need to lots to feed and dont have time to do the fishin be touch of dynomite been know touched off the back wood but dont do it to often as it takes hours cleanin damn ton of fish. Use product called giant geliten work mighty good clearin beaver dams too!! We all just got Rainbow trout, some lake trout, speckle trout, perch, pickrel, pike, large and small mouth bass some catfish rivers have some sturgeon and the regulars like bluegills, crapie and chub. All sorts of tasty viddles comes out the water here. come on show yual some hot spots.

BWD


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 10, 2012)

I'm heading North as we speak bud


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 10, 2012)

Bring rifle and ammo good pack and bout weeks walk though the wood and i be wait canoe half empty pilgrem.

BWD


----------



## Lobstah (May 11, 2012)

hope theres room by the fire for the rocker recliner and i will bring a beaver meat stew that is just wicked good and to wash it down a couple bottles of virginia lightning     see ya up north real soon  BWD


----------



## getnasty (May 11, 2012)

You'll have to settle for a reclining stump


----------



## drfting07 (May 11, 2012)

:ciao: BWD 

Ill see i my stump won't fit in the circle. 

Brought some squirrel if you can manage to fix something out of it. Beer as well.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 11, 2012)

BWD, 

Do Canadian mountain men have moonshine tastings as Appalachian mountain men do?  I can't stand commercial liquor because of the harsh taste, but quite a few folks have told me of some shine that is smooth and tasty.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 11, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> BWD,
> 
> Do Canadian mountain men have moonshine tastings as Appalachian mountain men do?  I can't stand commercial liquor because of the harsh taste, but quite a few folks have told me of some shine that is smooth and tasty.



Depends on the cut of it. And what they do. 
Anything north of 90proof is going to have that alcohol taste. 

But some of lesser, like 80proof. It can be smooth as drinking nonalcoholic apple cider or a unique tasting wine where you really dont notice anything. 

When a Shiner talks about "Smooth" from a fresh batch. Its not a normal smooth like your thinking. Its a completely different scale. 
Its more like "Oh this has bite" as in... It will strip automotive paint off a car.
Compared to "Smooth" being... it will merely strip a water based paint off a door. 
A casual or inexperienced hard liquor drinker wouldnt really be able to tell a difference. Either will still be tasting like lacquer thinner and torch all the way down.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 11, 2012)

Maine taught said:
			
		

> hope theres room by the fire for the rocker recliner and i will bring a beaver meat stew that is just wicked good and to wash it down a couple bottles of virginia lightning see ya up north real soon BWD


 

Well heck will see ifin it will fit in canoe cant sees why not fit 300-400 lbs of moose in if befor so bring it all up friend yual welcome!

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 11, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> :ciao: BWD
> 
> Ill see i my stump won't fit in the circle.
> 
> Brought some squirrel if you can manage to fix something out of it. Beer as well.


 

Oh man I love squirl eats it to regular up here got just the recipie too, bag a bunch and head north friend!!

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 11, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> BWD,
> 
> Do Canadian mountain men have moonshine tastings as Appalachian mountain men do? I can't stand commercial liquor because of the harsh taste, but quite a few folks have told me of some shine that is smooth and tasty.


 
I make it but sometimes can be real rough to drink so when I aint to sippin at it I use it to strip varnish of old furnature and even ran an old lawnmore with it for bout 20 minutes before it blew up got the grass finished though scaped the lawmore though 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 11, 2012)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Depends on the cut of it. And what they do.
> Anything north of 90proof is going to have that alcohol taste.
> 
> But some of lesser, like 80proof. It can be smooth as drinking nonalcoholic apple cider or a unique tasting wine where you really dont notice anything.
> ...


 


Oopps yup just like yual sayin can get real jurk yur head back so fast yual be leavin yur eyeballs on the rim LOL

BWD


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 11, 2012)

This fire is starting to like mighty crowded, hows about i chop some more firewood and add it to the pile so we can bolster this here party.

I brought chairs and a hookah too!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 11, 2012)

PartyBro420 said:
			
		

> This fire is starting to like mighty crowded, hows about i chop some more firewood and add it to the pile so we can bolster this here party.
> 
> I brought chairs and a hookah too!


 
I aim to see a small forest burnt in the hounor of all freinds near and far welcome to imagin a place warm invitin and full of good down to earth folk looki to enjoy the dreams of good company good food good refreshment and good connectin in folks cyber friendships. i only be wishin we all could realy share the fire and all other things mentioned fur real. Truly be a firside party would rival all other parties. Critters in the wood be watchin and think to all human just down right crazy. Nothin like the warmth yu feel with loved ones by fire and warmth.

Thanks for all yur fireside friend it has been truly fun gettin to knows yual as friend here MP.

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 11, 2012)

Ill sit and enjoy fireside chat..I braught a sack of Pink lemonaid to share with everyone...no need for a stump...Ill just sit next to *drftng*...he has the BEER

*BWD*...stoke that fire!!!!  is that sqyuirel ready yet?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 11, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Ill sit and enjoy fireside chat..I braught a sack of Pink lemonaid to share with everyone...no need for a stump...Ill just sit next to *drftng*...he has the BEER
> 
> *BWD*...stoke that fire!!!! is that sqyuirel ready yet?


 

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh close yur eyes as I can just see 4u2 walkin to fire crashin next to driftng and knawin to squirl leg or two. I aint wierd realy though yual think I might be. I/we are living with cancer in our home and be quite honest be takin a bit spiritual toll to us. Love to all never stop to the imaginin for better, free er, self sufficiant but free andback to natures ways. Time takes us from fires to early and we can only hope for a life after cancer has takin its toll the grim reaper be the good guy to some but its hard to see someone yual love to go and take the hand for the dance. Love to all friend here and remember one thing when the backwood say take a stump a friend yual have made. Free to talk or pm anything as its good for communication when yual just might think folk dont care they do. Crack the pink lemonaid there friend toss me a beer there drift and to the fire another log. Enjoy to all the warmthand the night. Sorry bout my yappin just a momment is all. 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 11, 2012)

Hummm Mighty temptin be might more less I think in me needs dont knows ifin I be talkin right but high I be none the less

Thanks but no ......night


----------



## Gone2pot! (May 11, 2012)

:48:
I smell squirrel, mmm mmm good. I'm getting cozy on my stump by the fire. I sure hope this fire is close to the fishing & hunting. :ciao:


----------



## drfting07 (May 11, 2012)

Lol 4U, i've been known to drink a Blime aka Bud Light Lime on a hot summer afternoon. Im a HUGE micro-brew connoisseur. Long Trail is what im drinkin now. the Blackberry Wheat, Pollinator and IPA are amazing.


----------



## drfting07 (May 11, 2012)

BWD, you gotta take me to your trout fishing grounds. Im a big time saltwater fisherman. In fact, ive never really been freshwater fishing. Know my way with a fly-rod though. Saltwater trout are quite the sport for us on the chesapeake bay.


----------



## nouvellechef (May 11, 2012)

Its getting all steamy in here! Whoa


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 11, 2012)

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> :48:
> I smell squirrel, mmm mmm good. I'm getting cozy on my stump by the fire. I sure hope this fire is close to the fishing & hunting. :ciao:


 
Fishin to huntin plenty glad to have yual by my side! Much abliged.


BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 11, 2012)

Fly Rod in one hand and Bong in the other...Ill be back with Dinner:bolt:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 12, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> BWD, you gotta take me to your trout fishing grounds. Im a big time saltwater fisherman. In fact, ive never really been freshwater fishing. Know my way with a fly-rod though. Saltwater trout are quite the sport for us on the chesapeake bay.


 
Thankin to all be droppin in settin spell. Driftin and 4u just be takin yur self a couple pints and head down to the slow movin the otherside that there bolder which to this day I thinks has a ton of gold under it and yual dip line and yual have enough to feed everyone before the first pint runs dry the second pint be keepin refreshed with the walk back to camp strugglin to carry dinner.

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 12, 2012)

Oh My...Thats Heven right there:aok:....what makes ya thinks they gold under that bolder?...I remember Dad saying they was Gold under this Large rock and was ditermined to move it......Rock is still there:giggle:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 12, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Oh My...Thats Heven right there:aok:....what makes ya thinks they gold under that bolder?...I remember Dad saying they was Gold under this Large rock and was ditermined to move it......Rock is still there:giggle:


 
Been itchi to sneak down and place some giant geliten under her see ifin I can roll her bit but be might dangerous thing to self and environment ifin yual dont pull it off just right. So I stick to the pool of swirl the old rock creates that homes a ton of fish set in fur rest in the slower current. Been known to just go down and dip net easy fur dinner.

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 27, 2012)

Wife, Kids and I ended up a pritty little lake this weekend found quite peaceful and full of nice bass this weekend for some nylon sleepin rather then cabin life. Nice to get back to woods and sleep on mother earth herself. This little lake be full of water snake more then normal kids had a blast catchin them and the bull frogs fur diner.

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 27, 2012)

Should post pick right LOL this be the place.

BWD


----------



## dman1234 (May 27, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Wife, Kids and I ended up a pritty little lake this weekend found quite peaceful and full of nice bass this weekend for some nylon sleepin rather then cabin life. Nice to get back to woods and sleep on mother earth herself. This little lake be full of water snake more then normal kids had a blast catchin them and the bull frogs fur diner.
> 
> BWD



Becareful now BWD, we both know bass aint in season in Ontario until later in june :hubba:, dont get hit for poaching. I'm sure ya threw them all back though


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 27, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Becareful now BWD, we both know bass aint in season in Ontario until later in june :hubba:, dont get hit for poaching. I'm sure ya threw them all back though


 
Yual be mighty right my true friend dman! But as yual know ifin yual true canadian that as far as I be north for one be along way for yur regular conservation officer be stumblin on and as yu know true and too my friend ifin yual dont fill yur freezer with bass before it gets to warm yual be carvin more meat away cause of worms in the flesh as water gets warm. Gettim from cold make fish last longer in the reserves.

BWD


----------



## dman1234 (May 27, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Yual be mighty right my true friend dman! But as yual know ifin yual true canadian that as far as I be north for one be along way for yur regular conservation officer be stumblin on and as yu know true and too my friend ifin yual dont fill yur freezer with bass before it gets to warm yual be carvin more meat away cause of worms in the flesh as water gets warm. Gettim from cold make fish last longer in the reserves.
> 
> BWD



Gotcha, :aok:, they are slow this time of year cause the waters cold, slow your retrieve and give it a jigg once in awhile and let it settle, but i bet you knew that.:hubba:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 27, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Gotcha, :aok:, they are slow this time of year cause the waters cold, slow your retrieve and give it a jigg once in awhile and let it settle, but i bet you knew that.:hubba:


 
Yes I do and thanks fur yur personal cause yual knows me well :hubba: 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 4, 2012)

Think these here attached be what they call live links pilgrem yual might want to change the tt to xx for a mod stump to yur nuts asummin yur a guy 

BWD


----------



## Hick (Jun 4, 2012)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54594
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16208


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey Mr Hick shouldnt those there tts be xxs? 

BWD


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 4, 2012)

BWD old hick link to this site and we're allow that'em. it's the off site links that are a "do that again and Im get the ruler 4'um u


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 4, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> BWD old hick link to this site and we're allow that'em. it's the off site links that are a "do that again and Im get the ruler 4'um u


 
Ahhh gotcha pilgrem carry on Mr Hick 

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 4, 2012)

Glad this thread is back.  I think I shall fire-roast some elk.  Mmmmm...elk...


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 4, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Glad this thread is back. I think I shall fire-roast some elk. Mmmmm...elk...


 
Yual knows what!!!??? Pilgrem I havent sank fang into elk so long now be missin it mighty!!! Fellow hunters to my area that travel in real deep havent paddled back my ways in a while. I miss good elk and please be leavin the fat long side the meat 

BWD


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 4, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Yual knows what!!!??? Pilgrem I havent sank fang into elk so long now be missin it mighty!!! Fellow hunters to my area that travel in real deep havent paddled back my ways in a while. I miss good elk and please be leavin the fat long side the meat
> 
> BWD


 
BWD, I've got you pictured at about 170 pounds-and you're eatin' fat???

AG


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 4, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Yual knows what!!!??? Pilgrem I havent sank fang into elk so long now be missin it mighty!!! Fellow hunters to my area that travel in real deep havent paddled back my ways in a while. I miss good elk and please be leavin the fat long side the meat
> 
> BWD


I haven't had any for the last 12 years.  I want to cultivate elk and bison.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 4, 2012)

I never had elk. Had some great bison though.

But Im from the coast. In SC its Crawfish and shrimps. Home in DC its Blue Crabs and oysters. 
Have to pull a swap and try me some of those northern delights.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 4, 2012)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> I never had elk. Had some great bison though.
> 
> But Im from the coast. In SC its Crawfish and shrimps. Home in DC its Blue Crabs and oysters.
> Have to pull a swap and try me some of those northern delights.


Mmmmm...blue crabs and shrimp...


----------



## nvthis (Jun 5, 2012)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> BWD, I've got you pictured at about 170 pounds-and you're eatin' fat???
> 
> AG


Elk can be a bit long in the tooth without it.. Nothing worse than dry chewy elk meat  Alas, nothin' a good wrap of thick cut bacon won't cure


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 5, 2012)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> BWD, I've got you pictured at about 170 pounds-and you're eatin' fat???
> 
> AG


 

I wish pilgrem LMAO ifin I was 170 that put me back in high schools bout grad time reckin lol. Think last time I be findin one those scales things to friends bathroom floor I be sneakin to knows and think I tipped the scale be bout 220 guess. Me moms says I be built like a brick shat house though all the shat houses I ever be seein made of wood. I dont know bout I feel healthy be the main thing. As for crab and other tasty things yual be talkin makin me hungry. Be happy to swap grocieries from other sides. Thanks for offerin 

BWD


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jun 5, 2012)

Man, I sure do miss the Louisiana gulf coast seafood. Been away from there for 6 months now, and the seafood where I'm at now is nowhere close to it. 

BWD - I grew up in the bayous of south Louisiana, near the atchafalaya basin. I've still got a camp down there that I wish I could spend more time at. We grew up cane farming and marsh/swamp hunting. Growing up in a small town like that, nearly the whole town was family land in one way or another. I'm getting off topic, so here's my point.  I grew up with a dude that reminds me a lot of you 
Or you remind me a lot of him. Whichever. Taught me how to hunt gators and not die, which is the only way to be successful at it. A little older than me and a thick bayou accent, which is what I hear when I read you. I reckon you're more of a woods person, I think mountains of WV or something similar, but I still hear his voice when I read you and it makes me smile.


----------



## Hick (Jun 5, 2012)

'ranger.. I worked with a self proclaimed "coonass" from the LA bayous back in the mid 70's. He worked the derrick on a drilling rig, I the floor. 
He used to tell me..."Climb' dat ladda'... and puuuull yo' knife... We' fight this out like MEN!!!"... :hubba:


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm an old rig hand myself. Electrician here though. Till I found out the office people make some real nice money without the trips offshore. 10 years on rigs here. 

I know many a coonass just like you described.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 5, 2012)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Man, I sure do miss the Louisiana gulf coast seafood. Been away from there for 6 months now, and the seafood where I'm at now is nowhere close to it.
> 
> BWD - I grew up in the bayous of south Louisiana, near the atchafalaya basin. I've still got a camp down there that I wish I could spend more time at. We grew up cane farming and marsh/swamp hunting. Growing up in a small town like that, nearly the whole town was family land in one way or another. I'm getting off topic, so here's my point. I grew up with a dude that reminds me a lot of you
> Or you remind me a lot of him. Whichever. Taught me how to hunt gators and not die, which is the only way to be successful at it. A little older than me and a thick bayou accent, which is what I hear when I read you. I reckon you're more of a woods person, I think mountains of WV or something similar, but I still hear his voice when I read you and it makes me smile.


 
Mighty happy i be bringin yual upper twitch to yur face pilgrem. Be a smile all it takes sometimes to take the sharp outa life fur sure. Hope yual find time to spend fireside here time to time. Folk like yual with life exsperinced and life teached make for folk with smarts as well as wisdom. Folk like yu and Mr Hick here have been down trails most would probably turn and run from. Hard life out there be had by some, many as a matter to fact. I lived hard in certain ways as a young man and now I live hard in the northern parts of good old Canada but its a hard I love and choose because its were I find myself home. Be a friend to any folk walks into camp and sets fireside but in truth I dont go lookin for folk cause I likes me peace and quite and dont like allot of bagage and the dramas most folk bring. Guess I be weird to most normal to some but mainly me to me and thats what counts mostly. Glad to have met yual and hope to see yual round threads often pilgrem. Much abliged to have yual fireside.

BWD


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 5, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Mighty happy i be bringin yual upper twitch to yur face pilgrem. Be a smile all it takes sometimes to take the sharp outa life fur sure. Hope yual find time to spend fireside here time to time. Folk like yual with life exsperinced and life teached make for folk with smarts as well as wisdom. Folk like yu and Mr Hick here have been down trails most would probably turn and run from. Hard life out there be had by some, many as a matter to fact. I lived hard in certain ways as a young man and now I live hard in the northern parts of good old Canada but its a hard I love and choose because its were I find myself home. Be a friend to any folk walks into camp and sets fireside but in truth I dont go lookin for folk cause I likes me peace and quite and dont like allot of bagage and the dramas most folk bring. Guess I be weird to most normal to some but mainly me to me and thats what counts mostly. Glad to have met yual and hope to see yual round threads often pilgrem. Much abliged to have yual fireside.
> 
> BWD


 
What you smoking tonight BWD? For that matter, what's everyone smoking? I've got a big fat joint of some Pineapple Chunk I'm working on.

AG


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 5, 2012)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> What you smoking tonight BWD? For that matter, what's everyone smoking? I've got a big fat joint of some Pineapple Chunk I'm working on.
> 
> AG


 
Pipin to the northern light X G13 be well tailerd fur the north for my pouch. How about yual friend AG what yual put to pipe tonight partner? Hope all is well yur trail a walkin to night.

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 5, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> 'ranger.. I worked with a self proclaimed "coonass" from the LA bayous back in the mid 70's. He worked the derrick on a drilling rig, I the floor.
> He used to tell me..."Climb' dat ladda'... and puuuull yo' knife... We' fight this out like MEN!!!"... :hubba:


 
Nice pick pilgrem ifin I was standin there be hard shot not to take! Did yual take it?

BWD


----------



## Hick (Jun 6, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Nice pick pilgrem ifin I was standin there be hard shot not to take! Did yual take it?
> 
> BWD



....only the "camera" shot bwd..  me n the grandson were eating lunch during turkey season a few weeks back, and he just came trotting over the hill and right up to about 40 yards before he spotted the horses.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 6, 2012)

Smoking on the OG (of course)and gearing up for the day's work, we WILL get this greenhouse done today....I hope!  :ciao: all!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 6, 2012)

BWD congrats on winning MVP.  :joint:  :headbang:   :guitar: :banana: :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 6, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> ....only the "camera" shot bwd.. me n the grandson were eating lunch during turkey season a few weeks back, and he just came trotting over the hill and right up to about 40 yards before he spotted the horses.


 
Woulda filled freezer nice though ifin yual had  Oh well least yual knows hes out there fur the season, good luck the hunt my pilgrem friend.

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 6, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> BWD congrats on winning MVP. :joint: :headbang: :guitar: :banana: :vap_bong__emoticon:


 

Much abliged pilgremess  Thanks fur being my fireside.

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 7, 2012)

Howdy folks..

Listen be gone maybe few days maybe not ifin I can help it. Got all tore up workin today, wife be wantin me to town for hospital but said I be lettin it ride couple day to rest. ifin I dont answers yual or partake day or too please dont be kickin stump over, I be beck soon enough. Take care of one to others fires its the only warmth we get sometime.

BWD


----------



## Roddy (Jun 8, 2012)

sorry to see this, hope you're on the mend and in good spirit!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 8, 2012)

Here's to you bud. Be keepin' the fires stoked and ready fur ya's. Here's to a quick mend, bud.

eace:,

7ge


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats!!!! BWD :ciao:... wishes ya a speedy recovery. 

 Aloha


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks folks fur yur well wishins. Nothin some self stitchin didnt fix, aint pritty but been here done this befur. Brusin be purples and black and pride will also heal in time. Wife thinks im an idjit oh well she gets to eat LOL

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 12, 2012)

I think I'll add some beef brisket to the fire...the bodega around the corner has it on sale for $2.99 a pound and I already have sauce.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 12, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> I think I'll add some beef brisket to the fire...the bodega around the corner has it on sale for $2.99 a pound and I already have sauce.


 
Yual got me drippin chin sauce pilgrem!! Sounds might y fine that would taste. Yual need to come set by fire as well the restyas and set by this here amaginary fire and talk to each other like this be yur fires too. Be mighty great to see this thread to evolve into a real cyber fires were the voices of the many can be heard as just one when needed. Everyone be feelin free to chat emoung yurselves and not just me cause I may not bees here fur evers 

Love all yur fireside companies here pilgrems come set make friends

BWD


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 12, 2012)

:ciao:.............:bolt:


----------



## Roddy (Jun 13, 2012)

Gonna grill up some steaks tonight before a kayak tour around the lakes this evening into late night, plenty of steak for all! Only 2 spare kayaks, though...   If it's calm and I'm not overly scared of getting the camera wet, I'll get some pics!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 13, 2012)

Be soundin fun pilgrem steaks be soundin good too! Be lookin forward to pics ifin yual get some. I love to see where other pilgrems be callin there back yards. Safe paddlin my friend.

BWD


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Jun 13, 2012)

Mind if I BBQ some thick center-cut bone-in pork chops?  I have enough to share...


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 13, 2012)

DiamondJim420 said:
			
		

> Mind if I BBQ some thick center-cut bone-in pork chops? I have enough to share...


 
Yual to grill yur pleasure friend!!! Makin me mighty hungry and ifin yur carvin from some pork, please be carvin some fancy butterfly wing chops and be mighty kind yual throw in some simple carved cheap butt chops fur the BWD back grill. Mighty abliged to ya friend.

BWD


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Jun 13, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Yual to grill yur pleasure friend!!! Makin me mighty hungry and ifin yur carvin from some pork, please be carvin some fancy butterfly wing chops and be mighty kind yual throw in some simple carved cheap butt chops fur the BWD back grill. Mighty abliged to ya friend.
> 
> BWD


 
Darn, those thick ones slowly grilled with KC Masterpiece BBQ sauce are worth slappin your granny for...aren't they?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 13, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Be soundin fun pilgrem steaks be soundin good too! Be lookin forward to pics ifin yual get some. I love to see where other pilgrems be callin there back yards. Safe paddlin my friend.
> 
> BWD


My neck of the woods be a little something like this.




Im huntin for a couple great shots I know I got around here somewheres for you.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 14, 2012)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> My neck of the woods be a little something like this.
> View attachment 190913
> 
> 
> Im huntin for a couple great shots I know I got around here somewheres for you.


 
Gee Wizz Spear yual be bobbin some unfriendly waters in yur neck woods. Carefulls yual dont be lossin any limbs to them there critters friend. Never tangles with a gater or crock but Im assumin they be bout as nasty some critters up here I aim to stay clear of as well. Stay and play safe pilgrem.

BWD


----------



## Hick (Jun 14, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm...."brisket!" :woohoo:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 14, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmmmmmmm...."brisket!" :woohoo:


 

I sees yual collect the fat drippins there too Mr Hick! What yual do with it pilgrem makin gravy from drippins is what I does and man does it taste good on me tatters or a nice yorkshire puddin. Thanks for gettin mouth juices flowin gain. Be puttin on bout 10 pound since joinin this here site LOL

BWD


----------



## Hick (Jun 14, 2012)

gravy... lotsa' gravy... 'cause you KNOW how much I like my gravy.....  err let it drip into the baked beans


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 14, 2012)

Letter drip into baked beans!!! Yual quite the kinky Mr Hick now what Bostons side this here story yual be tellin 

Just yankin ankles pilgrem dont go bannin me er nothin ok just be pokin fun LOL.

Gets me thinkin though bout me own drippin and the wife, wonder if she mind if I asked her if i could bring condiment to bed like bacon grease Mmmmmm bacon grease.

BWD


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 14, 2012)

I know Im confused. When did a damn yank learn how to put a smoke ring in a brisket.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 14, 2012)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> My neck of the woods be a little something like this.
> View attachment 190913
> 
> 
> Im huntin for a couple great shots I know I got around here somewheres for you.



I have never seen that before. Wow, thanks for posting. I don't know which state that could be..lots huh.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 14, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I have never seen that before. Wow, thanks for posting. I don't know which state that could be..lots huh.



South Carolina Mrs Rose. 


Wife has a picture somewhere. We were on a boat ride, and this big buck was drinking. Shes taking a couple pictures and WHAM! Gator grabbed that sucker out of nowhere and started spinning. Bout 10 seconds and that buck was gone. Got a picture somewhere and the gator is pulling him on in. 
She hasnt been out there with me since. Bambi dad.... Gone again. :laugh:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 14, 2012)

I have been to North Carolina, didn't see anything like that....

 wow scary! I wouldn't go again either. Very cool picture.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 14, 2012)

Rather rastle bear then them there gators fur sure. Bear yual can see him in the eye and yual aint to have to hold yur breath to beatin on him either. Under water fightin be much harder fur sure. Nope stickin to the woods north pilgrem aint comin near no gators!

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 24, 2012)

Site must be havin glitch in it ur somethin? I went to change me avitar pic thing and now I cant get any me avetars pics to load? I be faceless now reckon.

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry for me avetar change pilgrems not tryin to brag er nothin but I be tryin to change me avetar to somethin else then found out I lost the ability to post me own pics rather I need to stick with site approved ones. Talkt  to Mr Hick in a pm and he said he be lookin into it so I gots to stick with these here ones. I hope I gets me face back soon folks sorry.

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 29, 2012)

Cmon, we dig you with or without the pic.  Your posts are what make you cool (that and being a Canadian man).


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 29, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Cmon, we dig you with or without the pic. Your posts are what make you cool (that and being a Canadian man).


 
Be Lovin yual too babygirl  LoL Yual warmin me fire!

BWD


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 29, 2012)

Can i ask you a question BWD?
Are you the police.
Lol
T4


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 29, 2012)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Can i ask you a question BWD?
> Are you the police.
> Lol
> T4


 
Yup! Yual got me  !!! Im police!!! Lmfao!!! I gets chased my MNR more then I do leos! Why yual ask ifin I may ask ya?

BWD


----------



## tcbud (Jun 30, 2012)

Maybe because no one talks like you type?  Maybe I mean no one who types talks like that?

Just saying.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 30, 2012)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Maybe because no one talks like you type? Maybe I mean no one who types talks like that?
> 
> Just saying.


 
Ok so what yual want me do to make yual likin my fireside talk like the guy from the fancy mustard commercial, how does it go? "Pardon Me But do you have any Grey Poopon" Dont knows what to tells ya, I be who I be reckon I stay that way ifin yual dont mind and ifin yual do I be movin my trails elsewhere as I aint here to cause yur firesides any uncomfort pilgrem.

BWD


----------



## tcbud (Jul 1, 2012)

Im sorry BackWoods, enjoy yourself and your fire.  I should never have posted that, even though I wonder at your way of turning a phrase.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 1, 2012)

I enjoy the *BWD  *posts...Keep the fire going my Back wood drifter
:48:


----------



## Roddy (Jul 1, 2012)

:ciao: hope the fireside is safe this festive week coming up!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks folks! Thinkin I be mentionin this here topic in past. I aim to be different cause i am different and ifin yual come across different folk whos difference aint to matchin yurs then yual have the right to keep walkin past and keeps yur difference different from those yual find different cause we all just that different and some difference dont mix rather become indifferent. I be who I be true to me and ifin my fire warms yur blood little to much well guess yu could always move yur stump back from the heat reckon. I mean no disrespect to any pilgrem here cause ya know what? At the end the day there are folks here we only know by screen name and how they portray self here on line, who they be and what they be in real life is also left to imagination. I reckon I have made friends here and have also gots to undernieth skin like Mr. Mountainman wasent me intention its just how ones trail winds up. Every step we take long our chosen trail going to lead to good as well as bad its up to the individual to either stay the course of trail or leave to another better suited. I walk this one and hope all who crosses it be friend but the reality of it will be it wont happen this way cause to ever pond somethin will cause a ripple in the end we enjoy the days were it sets like mirror but deal with the ripples as they come. I hope friend folk here understand I do not conform to nothin nor no one I am who I like to be and ifin I aint to folk yu like then I guess we all lose friendships and good company fireside. I ain to keep good company and leave not so good company alone as they walk there own trails here as well as in life. Thanks to those who dont judge me here but as I said to earlier I have been to other web trails similar and met with some ignorant folk who would not take time to gets to know and understand just who I be, so I left those trails and now walk this one for how long, well I leave that up to firesides warmth.

BWD


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 1, 2012)

Tc i was thinking the exact same but have to admit BWD is a more than welcome addition to our close knit community
Hey BWD i just read the above post and man i dont suffer fools easily and have few real friends but i can lay hand on heart and say ive never come across such a likeable person online as you so iffin yall dont mind ill settle up bye youll campfire.
T4
T4


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 1, 2012)

Yual debate me membership and be mighty interestin to see resault? I am to just stay friend to all, even you just to sit fireside and not be judged ?

Respect to all

BWD


----------



## tcbud (Jul 1, 2012)

Come on by my journal (my fire) BWD, I am sorry for my words.  I cant be any clearer.

Enjoy the Independence Day Celebration in your neck of the woods.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 1, 2012)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Tc i was thinking the exact same but have to admit BWD is a more than welcome addition to our close knit community
> Hey BWD i just read the above post and man i dont suffer fools easily and have few real friends but i can lay hand on heart and say ive never come across such a likeable person online as you so iffin yall dont mind ill settle up bye youll campfire.
> T4
> T4


 
Yual made me tear up bit pilgrem cause most folk dont warm by fire the same way. Thankin yual friend yur true understandin.

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 1, 2012)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Tc i was thinking the exact same but have to admit BWD is a more than welcome addition to our close knit community
> Hey BWD i just read the above post and man i dont suffer fools easily and have few real friends but i can lay hand on heart and say ive never come across such a likeable person online as you so iffin yall dont mind ill settle up bye youll campfire.
> T4
> T4


 
Thank you friend cause yual seem to be only understandin, Ifin I had ability to need my fellow man be true to accommidate. 

We live by our needs soon comin, hope all learn the way to live free and safe.

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 2, 2012)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Come on by my journal (my fire) BWD, I am sorry for my words. I cant be any clearer.
> 
> Enjoy the Independence Day Celebration in your neck of the woods.


 
No worries tcbud sometimes folks quick to judge or cast stone before realy truly understandin that for which they fear. I aint here to cause grief to folk rather cause a feelin of warmth and a feelin of belonging cause in a world were yual dont feel niether be a cold cold fire with no warmths to embrasse yu can cause folk to feel lonely. I live for the most part lonely as its my choice and Im good at it but most folk arnt so I extend my cyber hand by fire and gesture all those feelin cold to set be warm with friends only to side. Yual are friend tcbud and feel yual good inside and thats all it takes for making good fireside company, set anytime yu like.

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 3, 2012)

Yaaaa!!!!1 Im back LOL yual be pullin me color and taken me trophy way and I gets to have my face and personal choice of avtar back!!! Seem like good trade deal done thanks for the hounor gain but I do like me own avtar reckon better. Yual need to figure it out Mr Hick sommethin weird there pilgrem. But Im back and happy bout it maybe checkin with YYZ and be seein ifin she changes her avtar ifin she be gettin glitch too dont know might help yual track bug in yur systems forest. Good luck and thanks gain.

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 16, 2013)

Well just cause I aint sittin to it all the time reckon yual can keep this thread live with chat about yurselves  Anyways pilgrems cant be sayin much cause it aint all way down river yet but somethin good comin my ways and ifin it gets to camp in good ways thinkin seeds be on the back woods  My lucks be changin aint thinkin be settin bottom much longer. Anyways didnt want to be startin some dumb thread bout it and reckon this be way I started thisin here one to keep the fires of friendship glowin.

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 16, 2013)

:ciao:


wheres the Hot dogs and Buns?

Im Hungry


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 16, 2013)

Your not leaving us are you BWD?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 16, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:
> 
> 
> wheres the Hot dogs and Buns?
> ...


 

Deer bear moose maybe some fish left sorry ni lips and assholes 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 16, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Your not leaving us are you BWD?


 

No Little Missy not yet reckon just be lonely but excited bout somethin and yual be friends and wanted to share me happiness 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey 4u founds some homemade sausage?!!!

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 16, 2013)

Woo Hoo, we are happy about something good that is going to happen. I am happy for ya...I hope it means less stress in your life.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 16, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Woo Hoo, we are happy about something good that is going to happen. I am happy for ya...I hope it means less stress in your life.


 
That it will thank ya rose 

BWD


----------



## snowdancer (Jan 16, 2013)

I can see BWD dancing around the fire pit now.  singing I,am happy and i know,s it,s. :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 16, 2013)

snowdancer said:
			
		

> I can see BWD dancing around the fire pit now.  singing I,am happy and i know,s it,s. :hubba:




:rofl:


"Im too sexy fir me bear rug...too sexy fir me bear rug...lol


Ill pass on the Sausage *BWD*


----------



## ston-loc (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats on the good things happening BWD! Good stuff. Send some of that my way!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 16, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> 
> "Im too sexy fir me bear rug...too sexy fir me bear rug...lol
> ...


 
Oh great now I have THAT song in my head. Thanks 4u.. That is funny!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 16, 2013)

Friends to my fireside ifin yual only no what my life has been anyways be my weight thanks yur kinship and friendship and knows I be friend to those friend til end. Dont have many but what I gots be here much bliged gain

BWD


----------



## King Bud (Jan 18, 2013)

:clap: :dancing: :yay: :heart:


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello it's my irst time stepping into the fire whats cooking on the fire


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 18, 2013)

besides the bird on my avator it just got my attention the first time i saw it


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 19, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> Hello it's my irst time stepping into the fire whats cooking on the fire


 
Welcome pilgrems always be havin viddles simmerin to fire shine in the creek chillin and pouch product be had round here someweres  Pull stump share with friend here.

BWD


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 19, 2013)

i often wonder how people learn to moniter viddles


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 19, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> Hello it's my irst time stepping into the fire whats cooking on the fire




Squirrel...deer...and some trout...maybe bust the marshmellows out here soon



:ciao:   *Backswoods*....just stopping by throw another log on the fire


take care and be safe my friend


:48:


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 19, 2013)

sounds like a party going on with plenty of forest animals.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 19, 2013)

It be a party in my parts reckon fur sure pilgrem and yup plenty forest animals fur munchin a regular smogesboard of paletable snacks 

BWD


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 19, 2013)

the fire sounds way to good to pass up I just had some fresh goodies that i thought was properly cured and turned out it burned slow an indication that it was wet, correct me if i am wrong but I believe its best full cured or does it not really make a difference.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 21, 2013)

:walks up, puts a few logs on the fire  stokes it real good and heads to bed:

Hope yall stay warm!!!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 21, 2013)

Yup reckon be might damp pilgrem and much abliged to TOA fur stockin the fire be like a backwoods bump it was lol 

BWD


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 21, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Ok so what yual want me do to make yual likin my fireside talk like the guy from the fancy mustard commercial, how does it go? "Pardon Me But do you have any Grey Poopon" Dont knows what to tells ya, I be who I be reckon I stay that way ifin yual dont mind and ifin yual do I be movin my trails elsewhere as I aint here to cause yur firesides any uncomfort pilgrem.
> 
> BWD


 
omg :rofl:

that is freakin hilarious BWD... "Grey **** on..." :rofl:

brought some wood for ya morn fire. And a lil grandadd purps.:joint: Hope's you and your loved one's keepin warm up yer ways, bud. 

I still have to wait for one more month now, then my loved one/family member will no longer be monitored on DOC. Then it'll be time to "Grow On".:cool2:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 21, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> omg :rofl:
> 
> that is freakin hilarious BWD... "Grey **** on..." :rofl:
> 
> ...


 

Yual welcome my fireside anytime yual needed pilgrem  Always enjoys the company yual share

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 21, 2013)

:48:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok pilgrems funny thin happin today. Took the little misses down stream today fur some shoppin!! We open dore the big shoppin and ended up on forced trail to girly section I wanted meat spice! We all come cross the girly smelly stuff they be dabbin hind ear and crack the *** and low be hold I see the list of smells folk buy! Yual realize they got smells that smell like everythin in the world? There be one named "Dirt" and IT SMELLED LIKE DIRT!!!! I need buy me some this smell fur huntin! Then there be choclate chip cookie wife took to and it smells like cookies!!! Now gots one arm smellin top choc cookie and the other dirt stilll stinkin to it too. World be funny place 

BWD


----------



## ston-loc (Jan 25, 2013)

:rofl: Funny stuff BWD, haha thanks for the chuckle


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 25, 2013)

Serious!

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 26, 2013)

BWD, I think I shall name one of my future Canadian hybrids after you.  :joint:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 26, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> BWD, I think I shall name one of my future Canadian hybrids after you. :joint:


 

Be truly honoured so what would ya call it Thick in the woods   Dont knows ifin I ever be called Hybrid thinks it sounded more like inbred growing up but I aint  
BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 26, 2013)

:rofl:  Some Jupiter Reserve smoke just squirted outa my nostrils.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 26, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> :rofl: Some Jupiter Reserve smoke just squirted outa my nostrils.


 
 carefull yual dont want get buggers on ya!

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 26, 2013)

:rofl:


how is the fire today?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 26, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> 
> how is the fire today?


 
Mighty fine 4u! How be yur neck the woods? Might cold her still goin down gain to -20 tonight but by mondays woods be tellin of + temps comin my way 

BWD


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jan 28, 2013)

Minus 20 jesus h christ ive only ever experienced minus 10 in Prague years ago and i was wrapped up and still got rash on both legs cos of biting wind.
Bbbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
T4


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 28, 2013)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Minus 20 jesus h christ ive only ever experienced minus 10 in Prague years ago and i was wrapped up and still got rash on both legs cos of biting wind.
> Bbbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> T4


 
-20 be nothin here pilgrem with wind chill other day it was -50 and it freeze snot in nose right quick steppin away from fire. like I be sayin though total different scale today as we be hittin round +9 today 

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 28, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Mighty fine 4u! How be yur neck the woods? Might cold her still goin down gain to -20 tonight but by mondays woods be tellin of + temps comin my way
> 
> BWD




brrrr...keep that fire warm my friend..I couldnt do that cold....we at 43f today and will stay there through the weekend...How the grow doing?...just harvested some Pink Lemonaid...and smoking on some LArry OG...lets share
:48:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 28, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> brrrr...keep that fire warm my friend..I couldnt do that cold....we at 43f today and will stay there through the weekend...How the grow doing?...just harvested some Pink Lemonaid...and smoking on some LArry OG...lets share
> :48:


 
Always logs a dryin next to fire waitin there turn  Me pouch gettin mighty low and me plants aint impressin me cause cold gotem stunted to some warm comes. Like yual I grows in me shed and with the temps the warmest I could get room lockin in all heat from light and ballest as well as runnin oil filled space heart full blast was 75 and that be it. Lights out only thin runnin was space heater and it dropped low cold fur them be all I could do to keep from freezin. With warmer temps comin I aim to see growth to start skyward gain here shortly. Would love to pipe with ya pilgrem yual always good folk to ones fireside 

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 28, 2013)

can ya run the light all the time?.....I do this so I dont have to run the heater...allthough it dont get near zero degrees here...mojo for the plants


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 28, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> can ya run the light all the time?.....I do this so I dont have to run the heater...allthough it dont get near zero degrees here...mojo for the plants


 

Yup yual knows yur ways  I dont ussually run lights 24/7 but Have been known to run the odd 24 hours in real cold times. keeps the meter away from set schedual too so be a win win time to time  Its all bout the plants as yual know! Thanks friend yur firesides always welcome yu are.

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 31, 2013)

Sound like owr connomies crashin more hope yur pots have food pilgrems hope yual fendin well in hard time havin by lot folk. I loves ya all!

Here ifin I can only be in the well wishens

stay warm by yur fires

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 31, 2013)

BWD, you dig beef brisket?  I got a big slab of it marinated in pale ale and Purple Kush to roast on the fire.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 31, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> BWD, you dig beef brisket? I got a big slab of it marinated in pale ale and Purple Kush to roast on the fire.


 
Yual bring smile Missy! Thankin ya back my fireside. PS See ya rep 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 31, 2013)

Anyways sorry but me generater be sayin lights out soon. Take care yur own and love as my little lady say! Love 

bwd


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 3, 2013)

Be mighty good day when man can go town and get paid $200 bucks fur hour work. Makes fur prevision money and new things the wife. I like when I gets the work  Gets me away the forest a while too

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2013)

Good for you BWD.  It is good to get away sometimes.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 3, 2013)

Thankin ya mame yur right as always 

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2013)

I am so glad to get that in writing.  Ha


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 3, 2013)

Yup even sign it fur ya 

X marks me spot 

BWD


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 4, 2013)

The next season of The Walking Dead come on next Sunday, right? Im excited, care to join me BWD? We have the fire stoked and the bong packed. Come on!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 4, 2013)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> The next season of The Walking Dead come on next Sunday, right? Im excited, care to join me BWD? We have the fire stoked and the bong packed. Come on!


 
Yup reckon Im stoked fur it! Damn show gots me hooked fur sure. Were I be they runnin it all week fur folk to catch up to it or refreshin ones mind to it. I just hope it aint goin get all stupid now they be gettin back to some sort of civilization with lots folks round. Better not get all soap apra like niether keep it tence and keep it movin with blood guts and glory. Cant wait though thanks yur fireside pilgrem would love to watch with ya.

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 7, 2013)

Yual ever just have one thing gets deep under skin like tick and cant understand why folk be way they be? 

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 7, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Yual ever just have one thing gets deep under skin like tick and cant understand why folk be way they be?
> 
> BWD




...only everyday..I just smoke and :ignore:

:48:..whos burried under ya skin?...Ill get the possy we hang M like Deer from treenext to fire Ant hill...and if its web freak..brush M off my friend like a nasty stink bug...


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 7, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ...only everyday..I just smoke and :ignore:
> 
> :48:..whos burried under ya skin?...Ill get the possy we hang M like Deer from treenext to fire Ant hill...and if its web freak..brush M off my friend like a nasty stink bug...


 
Thank pilgrem thanks 

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 8, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Yual ever just have one thing gets deep under skin like tick and cant understand why folk be way they be?
> 
> BWD


_Most_ humans get under my skin like a flesh-eating bacterium, which is why I spend around 90% of my life *ALONE.*


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 8, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> _Most_ humans get under my skin like a flesh-eating bacterium, which is why I spend around 90% of my life *ALONE.*


 
Me too but no matters how distant I keep me life from others I always seem to run trail with ignorant selfish self absorbed pilgrems yual just want to take bowie too and leave skinned. Sorry even bush folk need ventin time gain 

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 8, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Me too but no matters how distant I keep me life from others I always seem to run trail with ignorant selfish self absorbed pilgrems yual just want to take bowie too and leave skinned. Sorry even bush folk need ventin time gain
> 
> BWD


The majority of people are that way (not the majority on this forum, of course).  What sucks is that it is impossible to escape them completely because we are a herd animal species and sometimes are compelled to interact IRL with other humans.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 8, 2013)

Yup I keep pitchfork in canoe to slow up folk in theres I aint be takin comfy too 

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 8, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Yup I keep pitchfork in canoe to slow up folk in theres I aint be takin comfy too
> 
> BWD



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BackWoodsDrifter again.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 8, 2013)

Bwd


----------



## Iams (Feb 8, 2013)

4 the record, BWD, I like your style. You were the first contact post I remember and it was funny.

:icon_smile:      / adds pile of seasoned wood for burning, southern style, blackjack oak.

smoke or cook em if ya got em!

Also a good time to estuff with yall from next to the fire.

feet up, well reclined and loving the fire.

gotta pull a pork loin off the smoker in a few min so have a good night.

ps. applesauce is the key.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 9, 2013)

Mmmmm Mamma always made porkchops and applesause nothin like it hot from the fire  Thankin yur fireside Iams my pilgrem friend yual set yur feet to my fireside any time yual likes.

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2013)

Good morning BWD. I made some applesauce tlast week. Not on the fire, just the stove. It was good. My mom used to put the cinnamin red hot candy's in it. It was pretty and good. Hope your staying warm and dry and high.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 9, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Good morning BWD. I made some applesauce tlast week. Not on the fire, just the stove. It was good. My mom used to put the cinnamin red hot candy's in it. It was pretty and good. Hope your staying warm and dry and high.


 
Yur moms applesause sound delicious little lady  I just spent 8 hours of daylight yesterday tryin to keep ahead of storm snow fallin in my woods. In all total bout 2 feet landed and with the winds driften it some areas burried and wont be seen till spring now. Mother nature can cut some furry time and gain oh well gave this oldman body a good work out needed

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2013)

Be careful out there BWD. Those drifts can swallow you whole. Don't over do either.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 9, 2013)

Dont worry little lady be diggin out chicken coup today got hankerin fur some chicken wings tonight reckon they be frozen and needin thawed out befur I cooks them 

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh no, frozen chickens? Not really BWD.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 9, 2013)

They should be fine long as they took to inside when storm hit but ifin I dont diggem out soon they be bit frost bit soon reckon and ifin i dont diggem out wolf be long soon to do it and they aint to be sharing what they find 

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2013)

You better get to work, but please don't hurt your back.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 9, 2013)

4wheeler with blade be makin for the most work done then I do touchin up with my sweat on brow. Thanks fur carin 

BWD


----------



## CatFish (Feb 9, 2013)

Hope you dont mind if i pull up a stump. 
been lurking a long time. some of your post make me lol i just had to take a seat


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 9, 2013)

CatFish said:
			
		

> Hope you dont mind if i pull up a stump.
> been lurking a long time. some of your post make me lol i just had to take a seat


 

Set long as ya like and yup been trained to know me surroundins and have seen ya lurk me bushline time and gain  Take stump and carve yur name pilgrem set long as ya like Oh and I have eaten many yur ancestors sorry bout that but yual are tasty!

BWD


----------



## CatFish (Feb 9, 2013)

nuffin better than fired channel cat and fried taters  with hush puppies .


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 9, 2013)

CatFish said:
			
		

> nuffin better than fired channel cat and fried taters with hush puppies .


 
Heard of these channel cat but I be to far off the trail to have been able to fish or eat they be to bigger waters like big lakes were I be inland and have only caught and eatin small lake cats but they do be tastin mighty right with some taters and other fixins reckon agrees with ya there I do 

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 9, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Heard of these channel cat but I be to far off the trail to have been able to fish or eat they be to bigger waters like big lakes were I be inland and have only caught and eatin small lake cats but they do be tastin mighty right with some taters and other fixins reckon agrees with ya there I do
> 
> BWD


Fish and fried potatoes:  a match that was made in heaven.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 9, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Fish and fried potatoes: a match that was made in heaven.


 
Baby ya got that right!!  Sorry Little lady ya got that right 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 9, 2013)

Vinagar and tartar 

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 9, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Vinagar and tartar
> 
> BWD


Malt vinegar is the best.  Now I am craving cod and chips.  :icon_smile:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 9, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Malt vinegar is the best. Now I am craving cod and chips. :icon_smile:


 
Yup yur right MALT vinegar be true fixins for fish

BWD


----------



## Iams (Feb 9, 2013)

Malt vinager is somthing i'm working on down here n the land of ketchup and bbq sauce. one vendor at a time.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 10, 2013)

Yual americans be funny bunch sometimes lol yual start eatin katschup on yur fries yet?

BWD


----------



## CatFish (Feb 10, 2013)

my fried tartars dont need enything but a little lard in a skillet cook till tender. but thats just my way


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 10, 2013)

Yup we eats them that ways too but I like to mix little deer sausage and onion in there too 

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 10, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Yual americans be funny bunch sometimes lol yual start eatin katschup on yur fries yet?
> 
> BWD


_Oh mais oui. _ For some reason we crave catsup on fries (and in my case hash browns), but say "catsup potato chips" to the average  damn Yankee and expect a lot of odd looks.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 10, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> _Oh mais oui. _For some reason we crave catsup on fries (and in my case hash browns), but say "catsup potato chips" to the average damn Yankee and expect a lot of odd looks.


 

Yup we have some weird things to both sides be makin eyebrows go up down 

BWD


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 10, 2013)

ya'll can keep the mayo and fries from across the pond


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 10, 2013)

*Mayo* and fries?  EEEWW!!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 10, 2013)

got me dry heavin


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Feb 10, 2013)

I batter up some gator tail nuggets to deep fry. Beer, flour, egg, seasonings. 
Throw them in the frier. After a couple mins. Run the fries through the same batter and toss them in the frier with them so they finish at the same time. 

Let all that goodness mix all together. Also works with Catfish.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 11, 2013)

mmmmm...beer batter...


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 11, 2013)

Loves good feed fish in beer batter like plain old beer too 

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 11, 2013)

Better yet, beer-battered fish and chips _and_ a tall glass of beer.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 11, 2013)

Sounds good to me 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 12, 2013)

powerin down batteries low lights out good night pilgrems 

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2013)

See you in the morning right BWD?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 12, 2013)

Dont be sweating low batteries my friend...gets some nights rest..I keep the fire going..Some folk like to push folks around behind the trees..shrug them off like critter not wanted on arm....Time to smoke:48:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 13, 2013)

Rose I will always be bushline fur ya and as for yual 4u yual gots inteligence my friend always walk bushline to the open and it will always be there to shelter yur need when the need comes, stay the bushline and never to the open to much 

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2013)

Good Morning All. Drinking a Hot cup of Java..ummmm taste so good.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 13, 2013)

just stopping bye with some wood keep the fire burnin and say morning to all---off to trade some know how for some of that paper with dead presidents pictures---you all have a good day


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 13, 2013)

Weed and orange yual make me smile be feelin like real family here wakin to warm fires lol Thanks fur yur friendship and yur firesides pilgrem hope yual come back night and share yur journy of the day  Love me mornin coffee fresh from the fireside perk and watchin the fog burn of the lakes well in summmer right noew i just likes it cause it warms me old bones in this here frost 

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2013)

:48:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 13, 2013)

There ya go take to pipe be what I do when I can 

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2013)

I just pulled up a log and fired up a Pipe Full of Purple Krytonite..Yum Yum
Man this **** rocks.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 13, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I just pulled up a log and fired up a Pipe Full of Purple Krytonite..Yum Yum
> Man this **** rocks.


 
With ya pilgrem  Glad yual feelin to the hight spirit and glad yual still to fireside as fur purple kry somthin I knows purple nerple 

Love yur company friend yur good folk 

BWD


----------



## skullcandy (Feb 14, 2013)

I was sitting hear thinking to myself about how sick I fell at the moment in my stomach and the I realized that it's the pain in my back that makes my stomach fell like vomit and my head pound like a bad hangover. it just ruins my day so I best pack one and make myself happy right bud


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Feb 14, 2013)

I got old man bones skullcandy. So got one of them teeter hangups or whatever it is. Like on the infomercials. 
Get bent, then hang upside down. Back feels like magic. Whats great is I figured out the tv has a way to flip the picture.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 14, 2013)

Yual can flip picture yur tv? I had turn my upside down still gets confused the nobs when adjustments needed  Is there button turns it from black and white to color?

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 14, 2013)

Reckon somethin happen here to friend need be askin question here to open forum. Ifin any pilgrem care to help me understand somethin befur I make decission as to what to do and how to react.

Were is 4u2 and why he aint to fireside anymore?

Feel free to share I be takin any heat fur the bringin up of topic but think I missed somethin and need to understand when friend go missin and reason why.

BWD


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 14, 2013)

another bit o wood for the fire---ain't no heat to be takin BWD---our fellow fireside and HUGE contributor to fireside got a time out in the corner for a bit cause he had a bit of a snafu with some newb that came round stokin, pokin, blowin, and pouring gas on the fire---upside is our fireside friend is able to come back if he wishes soon---sure hopin he don't take it too personal and does return cause he was wronged---peace BWD


----------



## skullcandy (Feb 14, 2013)

I posted in a thread by 4u2smoke about a dy or two ago 4u2 is still around


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2013)

No skull candy, he isn't. He has been banned for a few days. we all hope he returns fast!


----------



## skullcandy (Feb 14, 2013)

well i sure thought i saw a thread be him I must have be trippin


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2013)

space is cleared


----------



## burnin123 (Feb 14, 2013)

:ciao:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice to see you burnin.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 14, 2013)

I have sent a private mesage asking for 4u2 to be un banned and aloud back because I feel it was wrong thing to do to valued memebr and long time standin one who is very liked and respected. I fear they will not lift ban but if they do I would be thankfull if they dont I must say this will be my last thread here pilgrems sorry but its not right and I wont be part of it. I have come to respect and enjoy all fireside friends here and value yual. Hope yual have safe and happy trails your life walkin 

BWD


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 14, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> I have sent a private mesage asking for 4u2 to be un banned and aloud back because I feel it was wrong thing to do to valued memebr and long time standin one who is very liked and respected. I fear they will not lift ban but if they do I would be thankfull if they dont I must say this will be my last thread here pilgrems sorry but its not right and I wont be part of it. I have come to respect and enjoy all fireside friends here and value yual. Hope yual have safe and happy trails your life walkin
> 
> BWD


 

I agree. Who banned him and why??? I thought this was a community, not a dictatorship.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2013)

Obviously we don't get a vote.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 14, 2013)

It's lame.
King just banned him for some lame reason.
King should not be a mod at all anyway, as he has only posted 19 times in the last year, and is never on the Site. So he comes in here and takes "snapshots" of what he thinks is going on and bans a long time member for harrassing Spammers.
I say we Ban King, or at least take his Mod rights away.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2013)

Nineteen times in a year?  He did miss the boat on this one I believe. I don't think he saw the stuff that led up to what he did see.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes Ma'am, I counted myself.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2013)

I think you are correct in this case Hal. It wasn't a good call. It doesn't teach anyone anything.. That is amazing in a year, 19 posts for a moderator.


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 14, 2013)

_*There we go,

   The owner of the site is MarP. He created the rules here, and expects that the Mods and Admins will use them to keep the peace.

   He is my Boss, therefor it be what it be.

 I will explain it all slowly for some of you. 

   We do not allow members to harrass even a spammer.

We get folks come in and join all the time, and some don't read the rules right off the batt. Then some are maybe bound to do something such as accidently spam, or maybe say something that doesn't go over very well.

 It is supposed to be reported or caught by a Mod, and dealt with. 

How we chose to deal with it is up to us, NOT the general members. 

Should someone new join,  and accidently spam, then we just explain the rules to that person.

 BUT... some folks here think it is up to them to run the person out of here by calling them spammer, and other things that are designed to be cruel. 
we are not about doing that. 

   What if someone who is maybe thinking of joining sees all the harrassment. HMMMmmm, I would be willing to bet that they might think twice about joining.

 Finally, about the accidental spammer, or the new person that seems different from the rest because he is different, and just doesn't understand it all up front, what about that person, well I see NO redemption offered, No forgiveness period. Just make the individual miserable enough that they give up and split. 

Not much in the way of a welcome for someone that might have strayed a tad.

 I repeat, we will not tolerate our members going into any forum here and attempting to run someone off for whatever reason. Should you have a problem with anyone then the rules say you take it up with that individual on a private basis, or speak to a Mod about it, end of story.

  For those folks that are so upset about 4u2sm0ke getting a minor vacation. Should you wish to depart this site over it, then Sayonara, but stop the pissing about it and go read the rules for yourself...

 By the way he wasn't treated unfairly. He was told to stop, and he refused to adhere to the request. Makes it his problem then now don't it...

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna
*_


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 14, 2013)

" How we chose to deal with it is up to us, NOT the general members. "

"Wrong answer pilgrem 


For those folks that are so upset about 4u2sm0ke getting a minor vacation. Should you wish to depart this site over it, then Sayonara, but stop the pissing about it and go read the rules for yourself...

By the way he wasn't treated unfairly. He was told to stop, and he refused to adhere to the request. Makes it his problem then now don't it..."

Wrong answer gain pilgrem 


Let me clear my shelves and box me some supplies and I be leavin quite if yual willin






A Drifter needs to Drift  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
With this I be makin some happy but fur the once friended be sad momment from me but I have certain ethics amd hounor I never be shuckin.


Was almost perfect here Pilgrems I truly hope friends made here fireside be seen again to other fireside in our journys. Those I dont see gain will always be remembered here this fire we all stoked. I aint tryin to start drama just felt need to say goodbye out respect for all I have shared fires with. Thanks again for all ya be and I hope all yur trails chosen be the trails that lead yu to yur happy 


BWD


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey man, we all get a little worked up here time and again, I am prob the worst.
But you know, you "hang out" on a website forum long enough, and you really feel like you get to know folks, and you start to feel like a real "member" and get protective over the site. You don't need Mod status for that, it is just human nature, if your a cool person.

ALOT of subjects get real personal for folks, I know it does for me. You have to take that into consideration. It brings out emotions, which I think is cool. It is called "Marijuana PASSION" right?

I think alot of real cool subjects are "banned", which sucks. I would love to hear what like minded (in the ways of Herb) think about different subjects like politics, sports Gun Control. We all know that folks will argue, but to me, as long is there is a little civility, let the convo go on. Specific name calling, sure, that should be checked, but dang, We are all adults.
I understand that this is a herb forum, but again, you stay long enough, you like to hear what folks think about all kinds of "off topic" subjects. That why you make different sections in the forum. 

But haha, I rambled on, smokin' some great Sky OG, makes me stupid, I love it.

Free 4U and make BWD a Mod!


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 14, 2013)

true---mob mentality is brutal---and you sir as the king moderator may have only seen what you were allowed---many posts were deleted and 4u was only defending himself---time out 4u was overkill on your part---our community is much better than a mod making a knee jerk reaction to a situation of which he is only partly privy to---4u been around a long time and his input into our community speaks for itself---banning him for any period of time is wrong and if MARP and yourself were to see the entire picture---i am confident that he would not have been banned


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2013)

:goodposting:


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Feb 14, 2013)

:yeahthat: 
:yeahthat: 
:yeahthat:


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 14, 2013)

What a unpersonal lame answer King, I thought better of you then that man.

So your answer is to not take heed from long time members, but tell us to split if we don't like it?

I understand your job man, done it myself for a long time, with crazy Gamers, not chill stoners. If you are truly worried about new folks reading what you regard as "harassment", then simply delete the posts.
If you were around much, you would see that the site gets alot of spammers, and ya, it's fun to get em before THG shuts it down.
Good Times, I think.

Common Sense. Before banning a long time member, try some other steps man. All that does is piss everyone off.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2013)

Or.....RECONSIDER A BAD DECISION!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 18, 2013)

Bump i think be the word  Enjoy warmth of fire pilgrems I love ya 

BWD


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey BWD, How's the family doing on this fine Ontario "Family Day".


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2013)

Welcome back BWD!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 18, 2013)

Be sayin sorry to be gettin it back so ifin yual have any like ur love this old bushman please keep it to lit! Always come to the fireside and let folk who care fur ya knows yual all right! Be fire to friend and family I be lightin and need to knows folk with heart and sole can sit here reckon without fear of nothin but acceptence and love to fellow traveller cause in end who we be be told by trails walked, Im walkin mine and here now tells ya keep walkin no matter what goin on to life keep focus to yur need and take hand offered as it offered in friend and learn as yual go to give back in return and yur trails walked be ones of piece fur the most part  But always be prepaired fur anything comin. Safe gain yur trails friends.

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2013)

Howdy Pilgrem.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 18, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Howdy Pilgrem.


 

They let fire back friend glad yual found the flame gain  Hope we keeps it lit

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2013)

We will Little Brother,,I just threw in another log. WOOOPS ,,hate those dang hot ambers.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 18, 2013)

Gots one stuck between toes once set me to dancin right through kitchen door and into creek quick blistered bad fur week and stained socks wearin to time. LOL lifes lessons 

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2013)

:ciao:  my friend  Found this here funny  and thaught this wood be good place to share

just replace Billy Bob with ..BWD

Here's a little Redneck joke:

"Hello, is this the FBI?"
"Yes. What do you want?"
"I'm calling to report about my neighbor Billy Bob Smith! He is hiding marijuana inside his firewood."
"Thank you very much for the call, sir."
The next day, the FBI agents descend on Billy Bob's house. They search the shed where the firewood is kept. Using axes, they bust open every piece of wood, but find no marijuana. They swore at Billy Bob and left. The phone rings at Billy Bob's house.
"Hey Billy Bob! Did the FBI come?"
"Yeah!"
"Did they chop your firewood?"
"Yep."
"Happy Birthday Buddy"


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> We will Little Brother,,I just threw in another log. WOOOPS ,,hate those dang hot ambers.





DAM YOU WEEDHOPPER...ya gotz  smoke in me eyes....ya bring any wheenies to roast up?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2013)

Yur killen me 4u. Thats funny as hell. Stinken Wood Choppers. 
No whennies at tha fire,dont wanna here no banjo eather. ,,brought some Bud Lite though:hubba:


----------



## CatFish (Feb 18, 2013)

Now thats funny 4u  thanks for that :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 22, 2013)

Keep er lit pilgrems thread for friend and warmth hopin yual can find

BWD


----------



## CatFish (Feb 22, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Keep er lit pilgrems thread for friend and warmth hopin yual can find
> 
> BWD


Fire lit. but not the same without a BWD.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 22, 2013)

here ya go Backwoods :48: I'll always be fireside for talk and whatnot.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 22, 2013)

:ciao: BWD

:48:

Time to head to work....:bolt:


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 22, 2013)

here is how we role..... redneck Canadian style


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2013)

:ciao:  Canada

How is the grow comeing along *Backswood*?  Hopeing to fill pouch


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Feb 23, 2013)

Howdy BWD and all yual Fireside sitters .
I was wondering if ya minded i pull up fireside with me cedar stump and kangaroo tails ?
I got some Bubblegum to Blow round fireside !
Got a few stories about the yowie taking all me roos !
Could even share a few koala skin shots and a dash of me cranky croc juice .
Would be a pleasure if ya got room for another stump !

Thankin yaul BWD stay safe !


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 23, 2013)

Always room pilgrem we all just makes fire bigger as it good company grows 

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 23, 2013)

Morning all. Sounds like a fun fire to be around. :smoke1:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 23, 2013)

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 23, 2013)

We got about 6" of snow overnight, but the day is promising to be beautiful with wonderfully blue skies.  I'll just dust me off a place to sit and join ya'all.  Anyone else care for a touch of Irish Cream in their coffee?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 23, 2013)

Weedhopper is on his way too.:fly: Im a little slow. Weedhoppers aint fast,,mostly stoned.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Feb 23, 2013)

Not I THG. Like my coffee strait. Just finishing the last drops of my Paul Newmans Extra Bold now. Taste good on these cold windy rainy days like were having here. 
Actually wish it were snow. Nothing beats coffee with that fresh clean crisp air that comes after a good snowfall. Kinda jealous.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 23, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> We got about 6" of snow overnight, but the day is promising to be beautiful with wonderfully blue skies. I'll just dust me off a place to sit and join ya'all. Anyone else care for a touch of Irish Cream in their coffee?


 
Yual like my wife Mamme she be lovin her Irish cream in her coffee all time ifin I let her  only thing I be lookin to add to coffee fresh from fires perk be little snort Jack Daniels be the ways to go but I dont like hard spirits much anymore cause ifin I gets to much bit of the old native comes life and somethin could end up scelped rather then skinned ifin yual gets me jargin  Stick to sips of shine loves the beer and the good old pipe to me side.

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 23, 2013)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Not I THG. Like my coffee strait. Just finishing the last drops of my Paul Newmans Extra Bold now. Taste good on these cold windy rainy days like were having here.
> Actually wish it were snow. Nothing beats coffee with that fresh clean crisp air that comes after a good snowfall. Kinda jealous.


 
Heck pilgrem gets way to much of the stuff yual talkin bout give me yur long and lat and be sendin ya all ya need just need figurn out how to box it fur ya 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 23, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Morning all. Sounds like a fun fire to be around. :smoke1:


 
Aint to warmest of fires without ya Little Rose 

BWD


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Feb 24, 2013)

Morning guys 'n' gals,
I see you have been waiting for me .....:giggle:


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Feb 24, 2013)

OMG what was in that bong ...:confused2:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 24, 2013)

Wonderin ifin that plane be comin ur goin 

Nice fireside too but settin to rock draws out the roids so lets go find some stumps to pull up and then we have extra firewoods as the night goes on

Nice shots pilgrem  

BWD


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Feb 24, 2013)

BWD  

Best be holding onto roids until we get a bit older we don't need cold rock then 

And I've been out preparing for tonights party !

Still have'nt found my stump yet but we will be happy fireside tonight :dancing:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 24, 2013)

TwoHighCrimes said:
			
		

> BWD
> 
> Best be holding onto roids until we get a bit older we don't need cold rock then
> 
> ...


 

Be a might of wood ther pilgrem ifin a pilgrem be doin that all by arm and swung axe be a might fit I reckon. Dont worry bout the stump pilgrem always gots extra rollin round somewheres 

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice party area.:hubba:


----------



## CatFish (Feb 24, 2013)

Sitting stump back over if ya dont mind taking a seat :48:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 24, 2013)

Keep pullin them up pilgrems and when yual start to be carvin yur initials to it then yual know yur home 

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 24, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Wonderin ifin that plane be comin ur goin
> 
> Nice fireside too but settin to rock draws out the roids so lets go find some stumps to pull up and then we have extra firewoods as the night goes on
> 
> ...


WHOA, that is a gorgeous shade of blue, especially with the fire in the foreground.    Think I'll pull my stump back up and dig the sky.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 24, 2013)

here hold this :48: while i go get some more wood for the fire


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Feb 24, 2013)

Fantastic sunny day here. Got the boat in the water. Go out in a bit and do a little cruisin around. Let her clear her pipes.


----------



## mikeydean (Feb 24, 2013)

First time I've sat at your stump,warm fire, friendly type folk..

Hope not to offend, but I brought Snapping turtle for supper:yay: :yay: :yay: 


Enjoy   :joint: :48:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 24, 2013)

YYZ enjoy the northern lights at night after good smoke makes life worth livin time to time with stress left for peace watchin mother natures dance to the sky 

orange take seat pilgrem relaxe the fire never goes out ifin yur kind of heart and open to friend at side 

And as fur yu spear lol yual got me wishin could put boat to water but were I be I would have to chop 3 feet ice just to see wet. Oh well its comin in time 

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2013)

Makes me freaken cold just looken. Burrrrr. Thats why I live in the south,,I am not a fan of the cold. Didnt mind it when I was younger. 
Im fixen to throw a **** load of wood on the fire pilgrem.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 24, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Makes me freaken cold just looken. Burrrrr. Thats why I live in the south,,I am not a fan of the cold. Didnt mind it when I was younger.
> Im fixen to throw a **** load of wood on the fire pilgrem.


 

Then yual wouldnt like tryin this fur night or two?  Have been known to find need to the warmth of fire fur life pilgrem.

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 24, 2013)

That does it, BWD.  I am moving up there.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 24, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> That does it, BWD. I am moving up there.


 
Come on up sure we can find yual yur own little piece of heaven in heaven  Dont furget yur snowshoes and yur pokin stick 

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2013)

I will send letters.


----------



## CatFish (Feb 25, 2013)

throwing log on fire cold this morn. light em up lets start the day off right:icon_smile:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 25, 2013)

pulled up me car and plugged in my power inverter, gonna warm up my :vap_smiley: for a good ole wakenbaker!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 25, 2013)

woah, that rhymed without 4 thought.... :stoned:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 25, 2013)

Like warm fires in the mornin reckon yual be keepin it lit nice 

BWD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 25, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Makes me freaken cold just looken. Burrrrr. Thats why I live in the south,,I am not a fan of the cold. Didnt mind it when I was younger.
> Im fixen to throw a **** load of wood on the fire pilgrem.



LOL--I have found that high humidity is far harder for me to handle than cold.  After a lifetime, I have so gotten used to snow and the changing of the seasons that I would probably be disoriented without them.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 25, 2013)

I really like spring.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2013)

I love tha Spring and Early Summer. Hate freaken Winter.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 25, 2013)

I aint fan the winter but it makes fur trackin critter easy be bout it I be more partial to the comforts of temps blessed in spring and fall hates real hot and hates real cold kinda like crisp of spring or fall mornings 

BWD


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 25, 2013)

i appreciate all the seasons and consider myself lucky to live where i can experience all 4 of them, but i will take sept to dec all year round if i could.jmo


----------



## CatFish (Feb 25, 2013)

Man give me my 80 to 90 happy camper. too `old and broke up for the cold


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2013)

CatFish said:
			
		

> Man give me my 80 to 90 happy camper. too `old and broke up for the cold


:yeahthat:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 25, 2013)

Stubbed me toe what? 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 26, 2013)

Keep yur heads down fella canucks lookin like we be gettin might fearce storm comin ways gain. Hopin all yual americans down south pull through yur bad as well. This be some interestin signs mother nature be gesturin pilgrems wish ya all well to the end of it 

BWD


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Feb 26, 2013)

yikes, got freezing rain here !! :shocked:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 26, 2013)

Ice storms kill and freeze more then water 

BWD


----------



## CatFish (Feb 27, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Ice storms kill and freeze more then water
> 
> BWD


Yep we here in the south get ice not snow hate it been 5 wks without power be fore. but them ginnys work great.:icon_smile:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 27, 2013)

down here in WA we got some hellish mid to high 40's goin on :giggle:

:joint::stoned::bolt:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 27, 2013)

WA? Whats this pilgrem sorry me stupid knows it short were ya be cant remember what it is gain?

BWD


----------



## CatFish (Mar 1, 2013)

Putting log on fire cold here this morn. 36 man us rednecks not used to this.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Mar 1, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> WA? Whats this pilgrem sorry me stupid knows it short were ya be cant remember what it is gain?
> 
> BWD


 
WA : Wrong Address , maybe at someone elses fireside. 

WA : Western Africa , 7Ge might be on secret gold panning mission  

WA : Western Australia ,7Ge probably is finding heaps of gold  

WA : Washington State , 7Ge probably is'nt a gold miner  

These are only options BWD ...Log is on fire !


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 1, 2013)

TwoHighCrimes said:
			
		

> WA : Wrong Address , maybe at someone elses fireside.
> 
> WA : Western Africa , 7Ge might be on secret gold panning mission
> 
> ...


 

Gotcha pilgrem 

BWD


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 1, 2013)

WA = Warshington State, U.S. of A.

Addin log ta fire


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 1, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> WA = Warshington State, U.S. of A.
> 
> Addin log ta fire


 
Thankin ta 7g be what I reckoned but be understandin folk dont want to pin point mortar strike coordinates 

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry BWD,,I thoughts ya were joken.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 2, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Sorry BWD,,I thoughts ya were joken.


 

Aint no worries pilgrem some short forms be hard to figure out just like some find me hard to figure out besides I understand folk dont like talkin bout were they be cause fear someone trackin trail be just misunderstandin 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 3, 2013)

Well pilgrems be mighty sad night, be offical like. reckon I just piped my last pipe. me pouch be empty, oh wells can use break reckon anyways and got me girls in flower and should be done cookin in bout 11 weeks so here come som fun dreams gain and the scary times goin come callin. Be some interestin trails walkin next little bit 

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2013)

I know the feelen Bro. I ran out along time ago and cant grow right now. The only thing is I have a few very good friends with very good Cali Connections,,so I been smoken some really good strains,,just kills me to pay for it.


----------



## Irish (Mar 6, 2013)

found on trail coming in...must be hash cause i never seen a rabbit **** purple!   ...who wants to try it first?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 6, 2013)

lookin like chocolate covered bluebarries ta me reckon I try anything once sometimes twice makein sure I didnt like it the first time 

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2013)

Irish said:
			
		

> found on trail coming in...must be hash cause i never seen a rabbit **** purple!   ...who wants to try it first?


 

Please send to BR549 Weedhopper Texas.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Mar 7, 2013)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 7, 2013)

Ill try that ****


----------



## Irish (Mar 7, 2013)

i think i'm gonna need a bigger pooper scooper. this is what you get when rabbit eats your stash. gotta follow him around for days with a baggie. 

rabbits gone wild!!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 7, 2013)

I haven't been able to eat rabbit since I discovered that they consume their own Cocoa Puffs the first time they blast a dooky after eating.  It is similar to what ruminants do except that it is a lot more gross.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> I haven't been able to eat rabbit since I discovered that they consume their own Cocoa Puffs the first time they blast a dooky after eating. It is similar to what ruminants do except that it is a lot more gross.


 
Rabbits are Vegatarians. Its ok for them to eat thier ****. Ifen ya dont eat anything that might be considered to do gross stuff,,,might wanna stop eaten Chickens too.

OH yeah,,do you eat egg?:ignore:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2013)

Irish said:
			
		

> i think i'm gonna need a bigger pooper scooper. this is what you get when rabbit eats your stash. gotta follow him around for days with a baggie.
> 
> rabbits gone wild!!


 
Ill bring a pooper scooper.:hubba:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 7, 2013)

Most organisms do gross stuff (I feed my garden bird and bat guano), but most of them don't eat *their own* crap.  No, I don't eat eggs unless they are mixed in so as to be indistinguishable, because I've thought about them too often.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 7, 2013)

Lots critters be eatin own scat time an gain even humans in survival situations have had to choke some back just dont recomend eatin own ifin ya have to eat yur friends and let them eat yurs cause what yur body reconizes as waste to it might nurish need of yur fellow pilgrem  Ifin yual chance to eat own could make for very sick cause yur body already rejected it once and aint to be to happy doin it gain so stick to strange ifin yual find the need dont knows why be tellin ya this reckon just cause i care and hopes yual never have to walk some trails I walked  Hope yur fires be warm and providin friends.

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 7, 2013)

lets change subject....I aint eating no ****


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 7, 2013)

Yup be a crappy diet that fur sure 

BWD


----------



## CatFish (Mar 7, 2013)

Passes around the marshmallows and bowl have a hit:bong1:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 7, 2013)

! Hey pilgrem how ya be?

BWD


----------



## CatFish (Mar 7, 2013)

Busy had father in law  move in with us. kinda in a rock and log jam :hairpull:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 7, 2013)

Hear that friend ride trail stedy know yur place understand his and walk til end. yual will find the way I knows it be hard pilgrem but yual do just fine 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 8, 2013)

Who be settin to fire tonight? Coals lookin might cool drifters throws log to amber and re stokes 

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 8, 2013)

Sorry Bro,,I was busy drinken a couple glasses of Wine and smoken a Bowl of WW mixed with Purple Cryptonite. YeeeHaaaaa :ignore:


----------



## CatFish (Mar 8, 2013)

putting log on fire don,t like the cold but will build a big fire 
hope all going good with all folks in thread and forum:icon_smile:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 9, 2013)

Just stokin and jokin pilgrems fires doin as it should warms up when stoked and warmth needed cools down when need to reast and turn to darkness. As long as fires found with friend had when ya need the warmth here it be 

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2013)

Good morning bwd.

Hope your day is a good one. I will be tending to plants today. A couple more cups of coffee and I will be busting a move.ha


----------



## CatFish (Mar 9, 2013)

Morning all just having a bowl and coffee.  66 here today so will be outside most of it:icon_smile:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 9, 2013)

Reckon we be gettin 8 degrees today wich means be tendin plants turnin heat down tendin yard cause thawed dog **** aint as easy as froozed to be pickin up and need to be getten stuff un froze to ground and put way. Love it when it gets hot out. Might even sport some shorts and be going bare chested ifin I start workin up sweat 

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2013)

MMMMM,,,Hot Coffee and a warm fire.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 9, 2013)

Naaa got to a balmy 7 degrees rckon I be catch some sun burn today 

BWD


----------



## Irish (Mar 9, 2013)

throws log to fire...

went ice fishing yesterday afternoon. went high-tech redneck with my vexilar fish finder...me and friend started catching bluegills pretty good right away, and a big ol swan came over inching closer and closer. my friend threw it a fish, and it took it as an open invitation to supper...

i figured if i picked up all the fish off the ice and put in plastic bag it would go away. well i was drilling some more holes, and heard friend hollering, looked up, and that swan took whole bag of fish, and my redneck friend was chasing it across lake...

swan can run fast boy. friend not so fast. went home and ate wish sammich...(two pieces bread, no fish) i ain't taking that ol boy fishing no more!! let a swan beat the brakes off him...

worse part was three ol boys watching on shore drinking beers, and i had to do walk of shame right past them to get back to my truck...:doh:


----------



## CatFish (Mar 9, 2013)

lol  Irish  thats why us rednecks use Dynamite Knocks fish out and runs critters off


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 9, 2013)

Passing by wanted to pass some this new pouch product around fireside...and wishing everyone a Happy Day
:48:
we just wait for Salmon swim upstream ..we grab and stab

:ciao:


----------



## CatFish (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow was nice out today 69 all the crop dusters was out spraying. got front mowed still need the back done i need a bigger mower. oh well had a bowl and few beers so i shut up now:icon_smile:  just ramblin on


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 9, 2013)

Folk live the life! I read yur posts here firside and dream or imagine yur life and fireside only to learn as I go some have good more have bad. I wish all my fireside love and warmth 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 9, 2013)

Its so sad the world cant make every pilgrem happy with fair shre. Ifin be me I would show all how to live happy and full belly as need and live free 

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2013)

Tha rain is rollen in.I love the way it sounds. I been drinken some Wine and Smoken some Weed. Mellow yellow


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 10, 2013)

I love thunderstorms and how lightning lites up cabin with the flashes and the rumbles makes ya remember we aint as big as we think but we be who we be 

BWD


----------



## CatFish (Mar 11, 2013)

yup can sleep like a baby with thunderstorms.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 12, 2013)

Only bad thing thunder lightning storm ever did to me bad was take me dog when i was kid. My dad hadem chained to big old pine tree with heavy chain and bout 50 feet of run. Was dark and rain be heavy gainst windows and I still remember the blinding flash the defnin crack and the hearin me dog let out dyin yelp and found him dead after storms pass. Lightnin split tree and chain basicly cooked me dog. Life happins reckon and dishes some hard thing to deal with time and gain but makes us who we be.

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2013)

BWD,,maybe ya should just go set on the Ice and drink cold beer,,and forget about the Fish.:rofl:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 12, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> BWD,,maybe ya should just go set on the Ice and drink cold beer,,and forget about the Fish.:rofl:


 
Huh? What I say to offendin ya friend hopin I didnt disrespect ya some ways?

BWD


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 12, 2013)

I have been busted as being to drunk to fish. I know because the Fish & Game guy was screaming it over a megaphone.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 12, 2013)

I caught and ate fish didnt member even catchin cleanin or skinnin oh well we only have one fire to burn 

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Huh? What I say to offendin ya friend hopin I didnt disrespect ya some ways?
> 
> BWD


 
Hey Bro,,Im just messen wit ya. Im not even sure what ya are talken about. Hell,,Weedhopper is high and when I be high,,I like messen with Peeps. All Iwas saying is ," forget fishen,,its just better to drink Beer and feed the Birds the fish they steal. They have to eat too.:hubba:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 12, 2013)

Good likker spear chucker WILL Be smoothe, have no burn and only warm you up inside.... Then it will have a little bite at the end when the other flavors come out. If your tasting likker that you think tastes like rubbing alcohol then he didn't make the cuts right. You know good likker when you taste it. I've been working on a sweet feed mash that is over 20 generations and it just gets better and better the more times I remash and add the backseat from the previous wash. Smoothe oaty taste upfront... Fruity nutty notes after the swallow... With a hint of tingle. That's at 110. The 80 would be like water but anything under a 100 is just watering it down to me. I love firewater that has been finely crafted... Not what some idiot makes after watching to much TV.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 13, 2013)

I started making beer and wine and got into "stillin" when I realized how cheap I can make my own likker, and with the garden and a friends fruit stand we got the idea to start making brandies and simple sugar washes... I then moved to grain. 

I started with a single stage pot still, moved to a reflux and now I'm back to roots with a mostly copper pot still with copper thumper, makes some daym fine sippin likker!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 13, 2013)

You ever make rum with that reflux TOA? 
Had a old man growing up that was out by wild sugarcane patches. Hed turn that stuff into the smoothest rum.
Was all he would make. And he wouldnt sell any. Hed only trade. Had to go find some peach or strawberry brandy to trade him.


----------



## kemberlysaver (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm a SPAMMER.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 13, 2013)

Think I fell off stump gain and missed somethin?

Oh well thats fire side for keep ya warm and toasty while ya take break to ground to refresh reckon ya goin to miss somethin while snoozin lol

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 13, 2013)

I got a big pot of baked marij...marinara sauce with meatballs and good shake in it and some garlic bread with Pecorino Romano and mozzarella.  Caution:  you shall most likely fall asleep after eating it.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 13, 2013)

Luve good feed spagetti and garlic bread and loves mozzarella Mmmmmmm makin me chin drip gain 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 13, 2013)

Greasy Genes said:
			
		

> Holy sad story BWD  very, very sorry to hear about your loss as a child...
> 
> 
> I too have some rough memories from back on the farm partner.
> ...


 

Much bliged pilgrem but livin to ways I be livin ya gets use to death right quick ifin I burried one pet I must a burried a hundred. Come and go realy and I try to not get attached close but have some still more fur the kids to have. I just operate the shovel with some kind word pulled from nowere to make children happy. Fish I just flush though 

BWD


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 13, 2013)

:48:

:stoned:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey spear, the reflux takes away alot of the flavors out of the alcohol, that's why I went back to a pot still with a thumper. I can run the likker once, without doubling my run and loosing flavor. (Doubling means to take all the spirits that you get, heads hearts tails and faints, except for the forshots and distill it again)

I can Regulate the flame and all I have to do is watch the stream of alcohol and I will tell me what kind of flavor is going in it or if it's going be too hot. If the Stream is as small as a matchstick or just at little bit bigger then it it will make some damn fine likker . the slower you run it the better ! if the stream is twisting when it's coming out the flake stand you know it will have some good flavor to it , comes off too fast you can tell Its watered down.

I've got a little bit more scientific them back in the day I added a parrots beak that way I can see the proof thats coming off of the still at whatever point in time the run. It'll start real high.... It'll hang in the 145-135 range for a lonnnng time ... But when it starts dropping it drops fast and heavy Compared to the rest of the run.


I really enjoy making it!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 13, 2013)

Don't get me wrong the reflux still can make some damn fine alcohol but the thing is is that I like more of a flavor and mine a lot of people preferred the tasteless vodkas and Brandys and stuff like but I like the flavor!!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 13, 2013)

Sunny day sunny day.
Got in a round of golf earlier. Waked and baked and headed on out. And baked some more.
Liberty Haze and (free) Micholobs. Breakfast of champions.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 13, 2013)

I thought a reflux was needed to make rum TOA?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 13, 2013)

Rum is made by using brown sugar and /or molasses.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 13, 2013)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Sunny day sunny day.
> Got in a round of golf earlier. Waked and baked and headed on out. And baked some more.
> Liberty Haze and (free) Micholobs. Breakfast of champions.


 
Golf there be game but round me parts I calls it WacK F%&K cause I wack it and then says the f word as it slices into wildernesses not walked before. I just knows squirils takes em and hides them on me in some tree someweheres 

BWD


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 13, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Rum is made by using brown sugar and /or molasses.



Original rum comes from sugar cane. Brown sugar and molasses was started by big business to mass produce cheaper.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 13, 2013)

The molasses and brown sugar are more expensive to buy than raw sugarcane sugar?


Idk?


----------



## CatFish (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow 75 here today  so what do i do ?

hmm lest see i tear down my grow room and put new floor in laundry room. pics coming   BWD       I wont mess up your thread with my project with my rebuild just wanted to let all know why Ive been gone.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 15, 2013)

CatFish said:
			
		

> Wow 75 here today so what do i do ?
> 
> hmm lest see i tear down my grow room and put new floor in laundry room. pics coming  BWD I wont mess up your thread with my project with my rebuild just wanted to let all know why Ive been gone.


 

Pilgrem yual take to messin all ya want fireside aint ya read the title? Be call community by the fire and last I be checkin yual fits discription of part this community like what yur sharin bet others fireside do to topics will change friends will come to go heck even I be gone one day and I just hopes pilgrem friends be carryin on the fireside friendships made here. Take time here all ya like its "our" community 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 15, 2013)

CatFish said:
			
		

> Wow 75 here today so what do i do ?
> 
> hmm lest see i tear down my grow room and put new floor in laundry room. pics coming  BWD I wont mess up your thread with my project with my rebuild just wanted to let all know why Ive been gone.


 

So what to ya workin at didnt go kills folk now and be needin to burry them now dos ya 

BWD


----------



## CatFish (Mar 15, 2013)

na dang termites ate the joist so had to take my grow down early but now i get bigger room. Maybe i should just leave like is and plant in ground.:hubba: lol


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 15, 2013)

Just might work check ph and go town pilgrem 

BWD


----------



## CatFish (Mar 15, 2013)

ok all dont laugh at me but.  i went out to burn the old floor and this high 57 yr old dumbsss burnt his hair, eyebrows, off but iam :fly: :smoke1: :fly: now.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 15, 2013)

Yup been down this trail to another thread reckon its gettin contagest folk settin fire to there faces ***?



BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 16, 2013)

Picking up the rum subthread, which commercial dark/black rum do folks recommend for a pineapple upside-down cake?  Something other than Bacardi.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 16, 2013)

Captain Morgan 

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 16, 2013)

I was thinking that too (since it is spiced).


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 17, 2013)

Yup 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 24, 2013)

How yual tonight pilgrems hopin yual warm and toasty snuggled in to loved ones and pets alike. Hopin yual sharin the flicker of flame and the dreams it bring. I wish yual free to be yual wants to be and aim to be happy and content to what be hung yur walls and dance to memory the past and bring dream of to future. Yual be loved tonight pilgrems yual be looked after 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 25, 2013)

Dont know ifin yual ok but reckon I do hope yual are! Hopes yual find ways to fireside gain. This here fireside got real dark real quick and only hearin animal noices to the bushline gain, miss yur firesides chats friends. Wish yual nothin but well and safe journey your trails walkin.

BWD


----------



## CatFish (Mar 25, 2013)

Fireside still warm been busy here with stuff. got a few min,s so here have a hit and pass it around :48:  hope all is well with everyone stay warm and take a hit on me.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 25, 2013)

CatFish said:
			
		

> Fireside still warm been busy here with stuff. got a few min,s so here have a hit and pass it around :48: hope all is well with everyone stay warm and take a hit on me.


 
Hey CatFish I see yual round trails walkin but dont yual find strange alot of regular pilgrems kinda went way of the DoDo? Folks be missin and just worried they be ok, I am sure they be ok but makes to wonder how they be postin like mad folk fur months and months then gone!! Must be preppin fur some big 420 party next month reckon.

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 25, 2013)

Nothin but new names be postin not that I dont like new members but seams like walkin dead we all have regular family then all to sudden heard come through and now we missin folk lol is the end here? Hope not aint got all me brass reloaded yet!!!

BWD


----------



## CatFish (Mar 25, 2013)

I thank it just that time of year most getting spring fever a little early i did and got a lot of stuff to finish.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 25, 2013)

Well be lookin to like be yual and me Catfish! Lets hold fort till troops come home 

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 25, 2013)

I am glued to the couch as usual.  I may get an editing job, which would rock because I shan't need to go outside.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 25, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> I am glued to the couch as usual. I may get an editing job, which would rock because I shan't need to go outside.


 
I think the world be needin ya and yur presents 

BWD


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 25, 2013)

i ain't missin'---just stock piling ganja for doomsday :hubba:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 26, 2013)

Glad to hear it orange! Glad yual still round as the weather got most out soakin sun as it be givin its freshness to the cold side this here world 


BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey pilgrems I aint to ussually postin articles cause 7green does very good job of it  But this article be on me puter this morning talkin bout pot and leagleization on canadian side fur those be interested in long  read 

hxxp://money.ca.msn.com/investing/canadian-business/how-big-business-will-make-billions-on-the-legalization-of-pot

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 26, 2013)

I love urls that have .ca in them.  :hubba:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 30, 2013)

Were be 4u? Pilgrem aint been to fireside fur some bit now hopin he al be alright and enjoyin good weather suppose 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 30, 2013)

Gots nother question too friends yual knows good place to buy me one them there bee smoker units? Yual know the thing makes smoke? Be needin one my ways and looking fur cheap 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 5, 2013)

Backwoods tosses nother log to fire and quietly pokes at it with stick 

Bump in yur words lol

Morning pilgrems! Any morning yur eyes open be a good one 

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 5, 2013)

I just woke up,,got ashes all over me from the fire.


----------



## CatFish (Apr 5, 2013)

well i knows it night time now but stroking fire anyway's


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 6, 2013)

Be maple syrup time pilgrems! Who all gots  trees tapped?

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 6, 2013)

I aint never tapped a Tree,,a few other things,,but no Trees.:hubba:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 6, 2013)

Reckon I tryied tappin a tree once when I was yungin found out hard ways bout bees 

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 6, 2013)

Mmmmm...fresh Canadian maple syrup... :icon_smile:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 6, 2013)

Been good days when yual gets good feed flapjacks fresh syrup and sausage gots to have me sausage 

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 6, 2013)

I make sausage patties from ground beef and sometimes ground poultry with sage and, uh, assorted other herbs.  Yeah, I gots to have me sausage too.  :hubba:   Don't forget the butter.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 7, 2013)

:hubba: I be loving to share my sausage with ya YYZ come on up and I will warm up the butter too:hubba:  


BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> :hubba: I be loving to share my sausage with ya YYZ come on up and I will warm up the butter too:hubba:
> 
> 
> BWD


 

ostpicsworthless: 

I just couldnt resist. Sausage and Butter.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 7, 2013)

LOL here be the morning breakfast gots lots in the pan so come on up!

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 7, 2013)

Lets just say I would be honoured to "butter" her toast 

BWD


----------



## CatFish (Apr 7, 2013)

dang that looks good can ya keep it warm i gots about 1800 hundred miles to get there


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 7, 2013)

CatFish said:
			
		

> dang that looks good can ya keep it warm i gots about 1800 hundred miles to get there


 
Fur yual catfish soons ya get here I will personaly pry eggs fresh from arse take fresh pig and put to grind and fires up the grill! Nothin but the freshest fur me pilgrem friends 

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 7, 2013)

:ciao:


just pass by...*4u2 *throw log on fire and passes :48:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey pilgrem yual must be busy yual aint to firesides often yual must be enjoyin good weather. Thanks fur poppin in 

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2013)

Good morning bwd. Raining here, time for me to smoke some herb. Hope all is well in your kingdom.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 7, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Good morning bwd. Raining here, time for me to smoke some herb. Hope all is well in your kingdom.


 
Haya Rose here yual been busy with the trim? Hopin yual be gettin out to good old mother nature and be lettin her fill yur lungs with some fresh stuff  Glad to see ya fireside little lady!

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 7, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Lets just say I would be honoured to "butter" her toast
> 
> BWD


Canadian Man, you can butter my toast any time.  :hubba:  :hubba:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 7, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Canadian Man, you can butter my toast any time. :hubba:  :hubba:


 
Yual only got one head right?

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 7, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Yual only got one head right?
> 
> BWD



:rofl: :rofl:  You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BackWoodsDrifter again.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Yual only got one head right?
> 
> BWD



 :laugh: :rofl:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 7, 2013)

I do love yu all 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 11, 2013)

Freakin canadian weather! Like summer day two back now freezin rain snow flooding!!! Power be goin out 4 times in row each fur bout 5 minutes goin make me girls hermie ifin it keeps up! This be one winter I reckon be glad to sees go!

BWD


----------



## CatFish (Apr 11, 2013)

I here ya. I be in the deep south but we had storms last night twisters and all   lost power had to kick in the jenny .


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 11, 2013)

Jenny yur wife? Shouldnt be kickin her pilgrem aint her fault!

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 11, 2013)

I wish we could trade weather (not including the tornadoes).


----------



## CatFish (Apr 11, 2013)

lol  BWD  you know it was cold out that night 45 it didnt hurt her to start the generator. lmao


----------



## CatFish (Apr 11, 2013)

YYZ no way do i want to trade you ppl are too cold for me. i was up there in wisconsin for 10 yrs that is as far north i want to ever go.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 11, 2013)

CatFish said:
			
		

> YYZ no way do i want to trade you ppl are too cold for me. i was up there in wisconsin for 10 yrs that is as far north i want to ever go.


Actually I live in awful, awful hot dry So Cal--which gets _nastier_ when it turns humid. My dream (sometimes literally) is to move to lovely British Columbia and marry a Canadian guy named Neil, with Jerry Cantrell-length hair.  :hubba:  Sigh.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 11, 2013)

Just be careful guys named Phil Mecrackin 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 11, 2013)

Dont get me wrongs I loves me winter make things real easy to hunt but gots enough meat would like me some heat 

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh man.  :rofl:  :spit:  :rofl:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 19, 2013)

What? What I say?

BWD


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey guys, thought i'd pop in and toss a log on the fire. Springs coming BWD!!! Got the little babies popped and under lights just waiting to be out under the sun. :48:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 19, 2013)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Hey guys, thought i'd pop in and toss a log on the fire. Springs coming BWD!!! Got the little babies popped and under lights just waiting to be out under the sun. :48:


 

Be comin to fire without pics of yur quest how dare ya!!! 

When ya can friend lookin forward to it 

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 23, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> What? What I say?
> 
> BWD



This:



			
				BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Just be careful guys named Phil Mecrackin
> 
> BWD


I hadn't read about Phil Mecrackin (McCracken, McRackin etc) in years.  :evil:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 23, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> This:
> 
> 
> I hadn't read about Phil Mecrackin (McCracken, McRackin etc) in years. :evil:


 

 Love yual stickin fireside LOL

BWD


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Apr 23, 2013)

time to throw fuel to fire, friend

old bedstraw maybe . . . or pile of stems ?? :confused2:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 23, 2013)

Throw to what ever yual wants to fire keepin it to the glow glad yur still walkin bushline pilgrem come closer to the fire as yual can 

BWD


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 23, 2013)

dropping bye with a cord of wood, bottle of tequila, and some bho---got a place to rest my head


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 23, 2013)

I brought some brownies.


----------



## CatFish (Apr 23, 2013)

Just made some hash pulling up stump. got a cold beer too.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 24, 2013)

Yippy I be gettin the chocolate marshmellies and graham sticks we all be makin some smores 

Yual fun folks 

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 24, 2013)

My Wifes cooken up some Bacon and Eggs.:hubba:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 24, 2013)

Loves them too pilgrem 

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 24, 2013)

I brought  some weeenies

whos got a stick?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 24, 2013)

One to left is wifes one to right be mine but already be gettin at the bacon 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 24, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I brought some weeenies
> 
> whos got a stick?


 
Just reach into bush pilgrem and grab yur widdlin blade 

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 24, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I brought some weeenies
> 
> whos got a stick?


 
No Weenies,, outta thier Package,, at the fire Bro. I dont wanna here any Banjoes eather.:bolt:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 24, 2013)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 24, 2013)

Invitedm me cousin fur some entertainin 

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeeehaaaaa,,Lets pass the Moonshine and the Sheep.:hubba:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 25, 2013)

_Deliverance_!  Priceless!!  :evil:

I listen to "Dueling Banjos" all the time when I "exercise"-walk.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Apr 25, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Invitedm me cousin fur some entertainin
> 
> BWD


 
:roflude i am gonna piss !! :spit:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 25, 2013)

Say, BWD, have the morel mushrooms started poppin yet?  Drool, drool.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 25, 2013)

In my parts be up to neck in them but with this winter digger her claws to stayin be still frost snow and cold reckon be late this season ifin it aint ruiend. Love them in place of any mushroom morels be bout the best sidedish mother nature puts to our tables how bout yur bushline? Any lucK?

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 25, 2013)

Dont furget fiddles 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 25, 2013)

No seriously How Bout Your Bushline? LOL

Yankin ankle 

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 25, 2013)

(looks down)  I don't think I still have one.  :doh:

I know morels grow in No Cal but I dunno where to look for em down here.  I used to buy fresh and dried ones in SF.

Fiddlehead tops, morels and trout...my gut is growling.  No, make that _roaring._


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 25, 2013)

Yual aint stumped are ya cause I be mighty sorry to use stump word time and gain here. Or maybe yur shav.... OH I see! Yup like fish fiddles and my morales too 

BWD


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Apr 25, 2013)

I have picked some morels here in Virginia last week, on the east facing slopes . . . and got the trout too !!

(still working on the fiddleheads, friend )


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh man and dont furgets the butter fresh and bit of lemon tarter sause and side of friend fireside potatoes dressin the sides man gots to hunger goin now 

BWD


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Apr 25, 2013)

. o O (droolz) O o .


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 25, 2013)

Do I smell bacon??


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Apr 25, 2013)

I will butterfly out a nice 13-14" trout, stuff with chicken dressing, roll up moist in foil, set onto coals bout 15 minutes . . . . mmmmmmmmm


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 25, 2013)

:rofl: at fiddles ....




"Vittles".      Quit pullin my leg pilgrum....


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 25, 2013)

You must be one skinny pilgrum ... Cuz that trout plate looks like a scooby-snack! :rofl:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 25, 2013)

No seriously pilgrem they be calle "fiddleheads" yual need to good feed them once in yur life ifin yual get chance be mighty tasty with butter and I sneak salt and pepper when wife aint lookin and man it be good try be for ya die I be sayin 

BWD


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 25, 2013)

Mmmmmmm anything with salt n butter sounds good to me drifter... Lets cook on the fireside.... Brought plenty of sippin Likker and a big pouch!!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 25, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> You must be one skinny pilgrum ... Cuz that trout plate looks like a scooby-snack! :rofl:


 

Been told spittin image this guy few times in life but lots more grey to the noodle 

BWD


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Apr 25, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> You must be one skinny pilgrum ... Cuz that trout plate looks like a scooby-snack! :rofl:


 
rooby rack ???


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 25, 2013)

Ifin yual ran me trail side in the bush be more like this 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 25, 2013)

maybe this

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 25, 2013)

Destined to look like this 

BWD


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Apr 25, 2013)

im gonna take a fishing trip in a couple weeks


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 25, 2013)

Where yual dippin line?

BWD


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Apr 25, 2013)

can go anywhere - maybe up to your camp, friend

got poles and a jar full


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 27, 2013)

How yual be travelin? Bike sled boat? What yual aimin to catch? 

BWD


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Apr 28, 2013)

Will start out with pathfinder, then switch over to boat paddlin' iffn when needed

Looking for all trout that won't pull me in to waterski


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 28, 2013)

Speck trout be had lots me parts but most to the northern and walleye some nice bass time and gain but my waters gots to lots of wolves in them 

BWD


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 28, 2013)

its officially trout season in BWD parts, walleye (Pickerel) will be in a few weeks and bass shortly after. i cant wait. not sure on the northern pike, when do they open BWD.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 28, 2013)

Mmmmm...fried cornmeal trout with Tabasco sauce and pickled Tabasco peppers...


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Apr 28, 2013)

Northern are great fun, but they have all them floating Y bones in em, they hit hard and give a real good fight, but not a real good filet . . . I put em back

Walleye are up the creeks spawning now, should be finishing and headed back to the lake soon . . . one of the finest eating fresh water fish in my pan for sure

Trout is my magic fish, just something about it can't really put to words


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 29, 2013)

Dman1234 said:
			
		

> its officially trout season in BWD parts, walleye (Pickerel) will be in a few weeks and bass shortly after. i cant wait. not sure on the northern pike, when do they open BWD.


 
Reckon whens they open their mouth and be takin me bait pilgrem. I dont reckon I recall opennin date to anythin must be tellin honest cause when it bites and winds up in me bout or to shore line and I aimin to feed hungry it winds up to my pan no matter to what. Specialy bass likes takin them bit earlier befur waters get to be to warm and they start gettin wormy. Pike as yual be sayin be hard fillet to cut but once yual take to knack at it yual can gets some nice cuts pickrel/walleye be bout the tastyest and love good feed trout too. Lots white fish in deeps too but aint to big fan less it be only thing bitin.

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh and perch be high to me tasty list too love good old wack of perch in the skillet 

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2013)

Fried Perch,,bones and all,,Lovem.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 29, 2013)

When I be a kid family use to take to Lake Erie shores and go smeltin love good feed of smelts when I was kid havent had them in bout 30 years now.

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 29, 2013)

:ciao:


Gone fishing


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 29, 2013)

Always good to see yual fireside 4u  Aint heard from yual much since out dust up with the King hopes I didnt do anythin to hurt yur feeling or upsettin yual during those bad trails? Wasent me intentions ifin I did friend.

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 2, 2013)

So who got some wood to burn?

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (May 2, 2013)

I found some,,but it be wet from the nasty *** weather im haven.


----------



## Locked (May 2, 2013)

I can throw a Troll hating log on the fire, but it might goin spill over elsewhere, so I will hang on to it for another day.  Been havin some fine days here, bit chilly for May,  but bright and sunny so I ain't complaining none.  Been trying to get my bearings straight since puttin my Mom in the ground. Learned that life goes on regardless, so it's better to not waste what time you have on the small stuff. Have a pleasant evening.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 2, 2013)

Back at ya Bro. Have a goodnight.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 3, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I can throw a Troll hating log on the fire, but it might goin spill over elsewhere, so I will hang on to it for another day. Been havin some fine days here, bit chilly for May, but bright and sunny so I ain't complaining none. Been trying to get my bearings straight since puttin my Mom in the ground. Learned that life goes on regardless, so it's better to not waste what time you have on the small stuff. Have a pleasant evening.


 
Sorry fur yur loss Hamster its hard when ones yual love seems like forever cause they re there become mighty different feeling when they aint. But yur right keep walkin trails liked and in time they become not "gone" but more apart of who we be walkin forward so they never realy die they just now walk trails absorbed and united. As fur yur troll issue I too be seein one time and gain but aint to feedin the fire and hopin it will just snuff out in good time. Weed my friend yual good fire care taker pilgrem yual always to stokin in and be mighty welcomed and appreciated pilgrem. Thanks to yual for be great fireside friends 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 15, 2013)

Ah among good folk here and safe lol think I learned new things today like how to update ignore list reckon birds are singin little nicer today 

BWD


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 15, 2013)

t-9 DAYS till I pull my first plants since kickin my grow back on....

throwin a log to fire for ya brothers Backwoods and Hamster....

:48:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 15, 2013)

Ya know 7green its good to know there are good folk in the world and yual be one of them. Are yual saying yur goin to harvest in about 9 days cause thats when I was thinkin of the axe! reckon I would do the chop on Canadas best long weekend may 2-4 weekend and smoke like theres no tomorrow 

BWD


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 15, 2013)

thanks it's good to have real ppl like you here posting too, Backwoods. 

yup 9 daze will bring my Jack's to 73-74 days of bloom. Perfect for the sativa-heavy hybrid. :hubba: 

Just bought my first t5's (3x - 4 footers) and am pumped to see how well they veg for me.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 15, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> thanks it's good to have real ppl like you here posting too, Backwoods.
> 
> yup 9 daze will bring my Jack's to 73-74 days of bloom. Perfect for the sativa-heavy hybrid. :hubba:
> 
> Just bought my first t5's (3x - 4 footers) and am pumped to see how well they veg for me.


 
We be choppin together then lets post sciccors picks to see who be gettin the thickest scissor hash pilgrem howd that be 

As fur the t5 aint used them but have never realy read anythin bad bout them just good so reckon yual goin to be happy with it. Good luck and dont furget to move yur plants while installin it in case yual drops it dont want that to happen 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 23, 2013)

Ok pilgrems be bout it fur me said me thanks and goodbyes and much abliged was aloud to do it. Thanks to all friends here and take care yur firesides and only set to the ones that be warm to ya  Closets been emptied like directed by Mr Radar and sorry gain fur all the misunderstandins. Good luck all yur trails walkin 

BWD


----------

